# Roy Moore Just Blamed His Sexual Misconduct Allegations On Lesbians, Gays, And Socialists



## Akitō (Nov 30, 2017)

> Speaking from the pulpit at Magnolia Springs Baptist Church in Alabama Wednesday night, Republican Senate candidate Roy Moore accused liberals, gays, bisexuals, transgender people, and socialists of fabricating sexual harassment allegations against him in an effort to keep his conservative Christian views out of Washington.
> 
> The Alabama Republican has repeatedly and emphatically denied accusations that he initiated a sexual encounter with a woman when she was 14 and he was 32, as well as the accounts of several other women who have said Moore inappropriately pursued them when they were teenagers.
> 
> ...





Clips of his speech are in the article.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 30, 2017)

This is just getting silly.  

"Transgender mafia"?  "Homosexualist gay _terrorists"?_  Is this for real?  All of that on top of Moore accusing LGBT and "liberal socialists" of trying to undermine him and "put man above God."

Certainly makes me glad I am not religious to the extent they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 30, 2017)

What a bitch. Can't own up to his shit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 30, 2017)

Do you have another source other than SJWfeed?


----------



## EJ (Nov 30, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Do you have another source other than SJWfeed?



Boi.  




While Buzzfeed is not entirely trustworthy:

1. You can google this yourself.
2. You can tell by the quote within the article that it wouldn't had been fabricated more than likely since they were his direct words.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akitō (Nov 30, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Do you have another source other than SJWfeed?



Are you doubting the veracity of the article? It provides video evidence as I stated in the OP.

Also, it's a common misconception that the news section of Buzzfeed is unreliable. It is run differently than the entertainment section and has broken quite a few important stories since the Trump administration began. The two divisions are honestly worlds apart in terms of professionalism.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2017)

Ray Moore is a gentleman and a scholar. Roy Moore is human excrement.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2017)

@Kiba's Slut Boy apologize to Roy Moore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> This is just getting silly.
> 
> "Transgender mafia"?  "Homosexualist gay _terrorists"?_  Is this for real?  All of that on top of Moore accusing LGBT and "liberal socialists" of trying to undermine him and "put man above God."
> 
> Certainly makes me glad I am not religious to the extent they are.



Guess who also believes in that stuff...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Guess who also believes in that stuff...



You don't need to tell me twice, about that. 

Makes me wonder what Moore thinks about people on the spectrum.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 30, 2017)

more proof of the south being a burning car accident blocking the road to progress.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 30, 2017)

Well whatever Roy Moore is doing, its working. He's back on top of the polls.





> *Why Is Roy Moore Back In Front? Time And Trump Are Probably Helping *
> Republican Roy Moore appears to have pulled back into a lead in Alabama’s special Senate election. Moore had lost ground in the polls after allegations of child molestation and sexual misconduct were leveled against him starting on Nov. 9. But three new polls out this week — from Change Research, Emerson College and JMC Analytics — have Moore leading Democrat Doug Jones by 5 to 6 percentage points.
> 
> *Latest Alabama Senate polls show Moore ahead*
> ...


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 30, 2017)

EJ said:


> Boi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not saying its not true, I just like threads that have reliable sources.

If someone posts an Infowars or Fox News article, Im going to frown at it, even if its true.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 30, 2017)

Lol i cant believe a pedo is really about to win right now. This shit is low. Im disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akitō (Nov 30, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> If someone posts an Infowars or Fox News article, Im going to frown at it, even if its true.



In your view, the news division of Buzzfeed is comparable to Infowars and Fox News? I disagree. From what I've seen from them, the news division is doing a great job - this is in stark contrast to Buzzfeed's entertainment division, which is a ridiculous display of journalism.

Can you post some articles from the Buzzfeed news section that you think are poorly written or misleading?

Also, if Infowars turned a new leaf and decided to write a sourced article about something interesting and it was posted here, I personally wouldn't have an issue with that. I think what should matter is the quality of the article, not the creator. But to each their own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Agent9149 (Nov 30, 2017)

He's right. I a raging homosexual forced Ray Moore to diddle little girls.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Euraj (Nov 30, 2017)

Normality said:


> Lol i cant believe a pedo is really about to win right now. This shit is low. Im disappointed.


I'm disappointed, but not surprised. He was falling behind when the allegations came out, but this turned from a criminal question to a political debate. And to be honest, I think that benefits supporters in the acrobatics needed to separate how they think someone does in their job from what they are as a person. 

There was more than a twenty point spread of how Clinton was viewed as a person versus how he performed as President toward the end of his term. Americans care more about what they think folks in their party should be doing for policy than their integrity ig.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2017)

I love how conservatives are running with the "false allegations" narrative as if they didn't already support him regardless of guilt.  So long as you're "tough on crime" and have an R next to your name it doesn't matter if you sexually assaulted a child.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 30, 2017)

The Federalist even says to vote for Roy Moore even if the allegations are true.


----------



## sworder (Nov 30, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @Kiba's Slut Boy apologize to Roy Moore.


always hilarious watching gay or trans or whatever the fuck kiba is be a proud republican when those same republicans would burn him on a stake for their own interests

it's a christian party for straight people

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2017)

sworder said:


> always hilarious watching gay or trans or whatever the fuck kiba is be a proud republican when those same republicans would burn him on a stake for their own interests
> 
> it's a christian party for straight people


Trump is pro-LGBT (except on Sundays, and trans people on any day).  Kiba is a Trump supporter first and foremost.  He just gets on the defense of homophobic evangelicals out of reflex because he's effectively brainwashed into doubling down on anything Trump says or does, including supporting a sexual predator.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 30, 2017)

What trash


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2017)

Not surprised he is still favored.  No publicity is bad publicity, and he is embracing it.  Very similar to the Ann Richards race 30 years ago, except folks are alot more partisan now.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 30, 2017)

Moore was pissed about this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2017)

Bama gonna attract all the pedos now


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 30, 2017)

afgpride said:


> @Kiba's Slut Boy apologize to Roy Moore.



1) But I already know Roy Moore is anti-LGBT.

2) His social views in Alabama is of no concern to me, (I'm British), but I'll will defend him knowing the allegations are a desperate attempt to stop him from winning the election.

3) He's a Christian preacher. I know from experience they often over exaggerate speeches/sermons.

4) Hey, not my fault so many public LGBT communities/organisations are so cancerous/pretentious and hostile towards christians nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> 1) But I already know Roy Moore is anti-LGBT.
> 
> 2) His social views in Alabama is of no concern to me, (I'm British), but I'll will defend him knowing the allegations are a desperate attempt to stop him from winning the election.
> 
> ...


It's alright, I know it's a little awkward, but you can do it.  I believe in you.  

_Apologize to Roy Moore_.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 30, 2017)

Of course Moore will when state is filled with a bunch of racist white crackers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> 1) But I already know Roy Moore is anti-LGBT.
> 
> 2) His social views in Alabama is of no concern to me, (I'm British), but I'll will defend him knowing the allegations are a desperate attempt to stop him from winning the election.
> 
> ...



What you're saying is if someone hates all gays and wants them to all die and not participate in government, you're fine with the general public ignoring this because they will be making a stand against allegedly faked accusations? Allegedly fake accusations trump what this guy stands for?


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba is a Brit?


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> 1) But I already know Roy Moore is anti-LGBT.
> 
> 2) His social views in Alabama is of no concern to me, (I'm British), but I'll will defend him knowing the allegations are a desperate attempt to stop him from winning the election.
> 
> ...



Some massive cuckholdry coming from you right now. 

"I know he's anti-LGBT, but I don't even care, honest! B-b-besides, he didn't even mean it. H-he was just kidding around. We deserve it anyway, it's all our fault for being mean to conservatives. They did nothing wrong! "

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 30, 2017)

Zatch said:


> What you're saying is if someone hates all gays and wants them to all die and not participate in government, you're fine with the general public ignoring this because they will be making a stand against allegedly faked accusations? Allegedly fake accusations trump what this guy stands for?


I don't know about Roy moore "wanting them all to die" part.

Anyway, it's not up to me, it's up to Alabama to decide whether they agree with Moore's stances.
But, to try and destroy a man through means of Fake Allegations is completely egregious.



HolyHands said:


> Some massive cuckholdry coming from you right now.
> 
> "I know he's anti-LGBT, but I don't even care, honest! B-b-besides, he didn't even mean it. H-he was just kidding around. We deserve it anyway, it's all our fault for being mean to conservatives. They did nothing wrong! "



"Our".
People need to stop lumping all gays together, like we all believe and think the same way. We're not collectivists.
I probably hate Lesbians and Trannies just as much as Roy moore does.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Fake Allegations


You're doing it wrong.  You can't even do the dishonest apologetics angle properly.

Allegations that are unproven in court are either true or untrue.  You can say they're not conclusive, but calling them fake is saying that he never did what he was accused of doing, which you have zero evidence for aside from his word.  All you're doing is taking his word over the word of his accusers, *for no reason other than he's a republican*, and despite the fact that he's admitted to courting 14 year olds.


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> "Our".
> People need to stop lumping all gays together, like we all believe and think the same way. We're not collectivists.
> I probably hate Lesbians and Trannies just as much as Roy moore does.



Anti-LGBT individuals like Roy Moore are the ones who lump you all together.  He and his ilk are the ones who slammed LGBT people as a whole for the sake of protecting his own skin. The fact that your immediate reaction was to downplay his comments and act like it was just some exaggerated prank is... pathetic.

Also it's rather amusing to see you get fussy over LGBT being lumped up while openly admitting to lumping up lesbians and transgender people and hating them as a group. Apparently treating groups as a monolith is okay when it's LBT instead of LGBT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 30, 2017)

afgpride said:


> You're doing it wrong.  You can't even do the dishonest apologetics angle properly.
> 
> Allegations that are unproven in court are either true or untrue.  You can say they're not conclusive, but calling them fake is saying that he never did what he was accused of doing, which you have zero evidence for aside from his word.  All you're doing is taking his word over the word of his accusers, *for no reason other than he's a republican*, and despite the fact that he's admitted to courting 14 year olds.



The only accuser that was supposed to have definitive evidence, the yearbook, won't even hand it in for forensic testing to prove it's not a forgery, lol.

The Allegations are so obviously BS, and will most likely disappear after the election (just like the fake Trump allegations).



HolyHands said:


> Anti-LGBT individuals like Roy Moore are the ones who lump you all together.  He and his ilk are the ones who slammed LGBT people as a whole for the sake of protecting his own skin. The fact that your immediate reaction was to downplay his comments and act like it was just some exaggerated prank is... pathetic.
> 
> Also it's rather amusing to see you get fussy over LGBT being lumped up while openly admitting to lumping up lesbians and transgender people and hating them as a group. Apparently treating groups as a monolith is okay when it's LBT instead of LGBT.



No, the term "L-G-B-T", is in itself a collectivist term, lumped together mainly by liberals/Activists who only view them as minority voting block for the left.

I never lumped lesbians and trannies together as a "group", I only said I dislike both.

P.S. Gay men and lesbians generally don't get along anyway, so lumping them together never made sense to me.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2017)

Normality said:


> Lol i cant believe a pedo is really about to win right now. This shit is low. Im disappointed.





sworder said:


> always hilarious watching gay or trans or whatever the fuck kiba is be a proud republican when those same republicans would burn him on a stake for their own interests
> 
> it's a christian party for straight people



I'm sure they do gay stuff in the woods sometimes. 

but ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Kiba is a Brit?


He doesn't actually know much about American politics he just sucks alot of Trump cock.


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> No, the term "L-G-B-T", is in itself a collectivist term, lumped together mainly by liberals/Activists who only view them as minority voting block for the left.
> 
> I never lumped lesbians and trannies together as a "group", I only said I dislike both.
> 
> P.S. Gay men and lesbians generally don't get along anyway, so lumping them together never made sense to me.



Your complaints lack teeth. It's hard to take your umbridge towards generalizations seriously when you so eagerly, within mid-sentence no less, throw them against others. 

"Leftists only see LGBT as a voting block!"
"I hate lesbians and trannies!"

This in addition to the fact that you downplay a crystal-clear example of Roy Moore throwing LGBTs as a whole under the bus shows that you really aren't as bothered by being "lumped up" as you claim to be. You just don't like the left. And that's fine, it's your right. But you aren't fooling anyone when your bias is so blatantly obvious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> P.S. Gay men and lesbians generally don't get along anyway, so lumping them together never made sense to me.


 Wrong again.


Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> The Allegations are so obviously BS, and will most likely disappear after the election (just like the fake Trump allegations).


Interesting.   Do you know some secret information that nobody else does to call them BS?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 30, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Wrong again.



Oh,

But, I've been on many gay forums, seen articles, videos and comments that validates my claim.





Mider T said:


> Interesting.   Do you know some secret information that nobody else does to call them BS?



Yes, It's called "basic internet researching" and "logical thinking"


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Oh,
> 
> But, I've been on many gay forums, seen articles, videos and comments that validates my claim.


Then why are their so many LGBT groups with lesbians and gays working together and establishing personal friendships?  Also gay clubs.


Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Yes, It's called "basic internet researching" and "logical thinking"



What research did you do?  More than the reporters that interviewed these women?  Or the people working to substantiate their claims?  Roy Moore could easily sue for slander or simply day it isn't true, why hasn't he?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 30, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> Well whatever Roy Moore is doing, its working. He's back on top of the polls.



I'm honestly not surprised about him potentially winning. Moore could really pull his pants down, pick up a random boy from a family and literally fuck him in church at Sunday, and he would still gain popularity while the family considers rape from Moore a blessing.



I don't know why people are bothering with Kiba. He literally No-True-Scotsman'd Neo-Nazis back in the Charlottesville and defended them, so there's really something wrong with his mentality to kneel before Messiah Trump.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> I'm honestly not surprised about him potentially winning. Moore could really pull his pants down, pick up a random boy from a family and literally fuck him in church at Sunday, and he would still gain popularity while the family considers rape from Moore a blessing.
> .


Pretty sure he would need to be tied up and exiled to Russia if this was considered to be true, considering the Bible and the Church's stances against homosexuality and all (including rape of children) 

But like man, the more I see these types of articles, the more I start to become doubtful of whether all of this is true, or not. These sexual harassment/misconduct claims are like kryptonite to those guys who are up in power, and even a single accusation could cause some major issues.

Perhaps maybe is just trying to do all this so he could save the last vestiges of Christianity left in the US, or something.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 30, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Pretty sure he would need to be tied up and exiled to Russia if this was considered to be true, considering the Bible and the Church's stances against homosexuality and all (including rape of children)



That still doesn't stop people like Moore from doing such behavior.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> That still doesn't stop people like Moore from doing such behavior.


Sometimes I wonder what I can really do at this point regarding all of this. It seems that most of these accusations only happen in the US where the influence of the bible is strong, thus these kinds of things are just news to Canada.

*sigh

Anyways, should we wait for more details regarding this particular incident come up to surface? It could provide some more details that could be of note regarding this incident.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 1, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> It seems that most of these accusations only happen in the US



Pfft.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 1, 2017)

Maybe I worded that wrong. These things only happen in areas where the influence of religion is strong.

There's hardly any of these types of issues regarding politicians popping up in Canada.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 3, 2017)

Majority of Alabama Republicans don't believe the allegations against Roy Moore. These people should not have daughters.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2017)

It's not surprising anymore.

I'm already expecting the rapist to win the race in Alabama, because fuck morals.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 3, 2017)

And Mitch McConnell is a bitch-ass punk. Now he has flipped his opinion.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 3, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And Mitch McConnell is a bitch-ass punk. Now he has flipped his opinion.



Were you honestly expecting anything different?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2017)

What a fucking worm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 3, 2017)

Here's an NYT article on this.





> *Alabama’s Disdain for Democrats Looms Over Its Senate Race *
> 
> TUSCALOOSA, Ala. — Anne Stickney does not have many good things to say about Roy S. Moore. She saw as mere “posturing” his name-making crusade over the display of the Ten Commandments in various Alabama courthouses. She has no reason to doubt the recent allegations that, as man in his 30s, Mr. Moore harassed and sexually assaulted teenagers. In sum, Ms. Stickney has concluded that Mr. Moore, the Republican nominee for United States Senate here, will not get her vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2017)

^ So most Alabamans are either too stupid, too blinded, or are the definition of sheep, basically?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 3, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ^ So most Alabamans are either too stupid, too blinded, or are the definition of sheep, basically?



Yeah, even in the south they've always had a reputation for being pretty ignorant folk. Them and Mississippi in particular.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2017)

> “If Roy Moore wins,” he said, “it will only be because of Doug Jones’s stance on abortion.”



So it's basically an excuse to vote for a rapist. Not surprised...
Let's vote for the same types of folks who're causing women to do abortion in the first place, fucking wonderful...


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> So it's basically an excuse to vote for a rapist. Not surprised...
> Let's vote for the same types of folks who're causing women to do abortion in the first place, fucking wonderful...



OH WOW SO YOU ENDORSE KILLING BABIES?! I'M GONNA JUST GO AHEAD AND VOTE FOR A RAPIST p*d*p**** INSTEAD OF YOU BECAUSE MY MORALS STANDS HIGH ABOVE ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, even in the south they've always had a reputation for being pretty ignorant folk. Them and Mississippi in particular.


...do Alabama and Mississippi even contribute ANYTHING at all to the United States at all at this point? Other than absolute stupidity?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...do Alabama and Mississippi even contribute ANYTHING at all to the United States at all at this point? Other than absolute stupidity?



No


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 3, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, even in the south they've always had a reputation for being pretty ignorant folk. Them and Mississippi in particular.



Which makes this even worse, and makes you wonder whether they actually care about the laws of the country, or whether they are a bunch of Bible thumpers who would put a two-thousand year old book above modern laws - put *their beliefs above law*.


----------



## stream (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm offended by the use of blackface in this picture

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 4, 2017)

So now a confirmed sexual predator (Trump) is officially endorsing a suspected sexual predator? (Moore)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 4, 2017)

Fiona said:


> So now a confirmed sexual predator (Trump) is officially endorsing a suspected sexual predator? (Moore)





Trump is starting to sound like baconbits, with all his whiny tweets about "muh Republican agenda", and all that.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 4, 2017)

Now guys, this is just evil. They are throwing those women under the bus.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2017)

Pliskin said:


>


His TV isn't plugged in.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 4, 2017)

Mider T said:


> His TV isn't plugged in.


I can't help but notice he's also in the middle of a barren wasteland.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Euraj (Dec 4, 2017)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I can't help but notice he's also in the middle of a barren wasteland.


And barefoot; so close to the TV that he could put his feet on the stand.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 4, 2017)

Euraj said:


> And barefoot; so close to the TV that he could put his feet on the stand.


And the sky is green, so there's probably a heavy thunderstorm rolling in.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 4, 2017)

The party of family values and personal responsibility, right guys!? ...Right?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 4, 2017)

Colonel Awesome said:


> The party of family values and personal responsibility, right guys!? ...Right?



Only if you try to impose the Bible as the only definition of "family values".  It's the party of religious fundamentalism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't know, McMullin, how about we ask @baconbits, eh?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2017)

Why you acting like Christians don't hate women @baconbits can back me up on this


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 5, 2017)

Or better yet, the FREAKING RNC!


----------



## Breadman (Dec 5, 2017)

I never wanna hear republicans complain about pedophiles ever again after this shit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 5, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> I never wanna hear republicans complain about pedophiles ever again after this shit.



I mean, afg posted a comprehensive list of sexual harassment/crimes of Republicans v. Democrats in the past two decades. Republicans handily won. Doesn't stop them from claiming sexual harassment is a "liberal" problem.


----------



## Breadman (Dec 5, 2017)

Zatch said:


> I mean, afg posted a comprehensive list of sexual harassment/crimes of Republicans v. Democrats in the past two decades. Republicans handily won. Doesn't stop them from claiming sexual harassment is a "liberal" problem.



Well there's that, but there have been quite a few republican representatives that have backed him so far, and not only that, but the scary amount of republicans that have said even if he did do it, that they'd still vote for him. Removing everything else, the fact we have repubs openly admitting that they'd vote for him even if it was 100% proven true just shows how terrible it is.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 5, 2017)

Holy shit. If I was the CNN Anchor, I would have beat up this woman for bringing up her pregnancy.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlas (Dec 5, 2017)

"Librrarraaals wanna kill yurr kids!"-p*d*p**** supporters

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Sad! 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 5, 2017)

Atlas said:


> "Librrarraaals wanna kill yurr kids!"-p*d*p**** supporters



The Party has certainly fallen to a new low.
But nah, it don't matter if the one in charge is a p*d*p****, a rapist, or even a mass murderer like Hitler or Hussein. As long as the R sticker is shown, you get a pass.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 5, 2017)

_#HurrDurrDurrLibtardTears
#CryMoreLiberals
_
Anyone got other satirical hashtags?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 5, 2017)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> _#HurrDurrDurrLibtardTears
> #CryMoreLiberals
> _
> Anyone got other satirical hashtags?



#_TheTrumpAgendaReallyGrowsOnYou_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 5, 2017)

Doug Jones, is fighting back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitt (Dec 5, 2017)

"Morals and Values" party, am I right??


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 5, 2017)

Doug Jones just straight up called Roy Moore a bitch, a beta, and a yellow-belly!


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 7, 2017)

So, about Moore's thoughts on Civil Rights...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 7, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So, about Moore's thoughts on Civil Rights...



Wait, so he tried to compare not having God "acknowledged" in schools and other public institutions....*to slavery and genocide.
*
And he's openly claimed that America was great _during times of slavery, _because "people were united"?

What kind of psychosis is this man diagnosed with?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 8, 2017)

GG 
This case is done

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> GG
> This case is done



Actually, the signature wasn't forged you turd.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> GG
> This case is done



Moore still seems scummy but all this dirt coming up on his accusers and the Democrats in Congress is not helping his opponent.

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Actually, the signature wasn't forged you turd.



Quit the random name calling.

Reactions: Sad! 3


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Quit the random name calling.



You do realize that Fox News and Breitbart engaged in fake news, right? Twisting her words to claiming that she forged the whole thing. Bannon has already invested and he won't stop supporting him. Not only that, 8 women.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 8, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Actually, the signature wasn't forged you turd.



that's cute.

Anyway, nothing more to add on this case. It's done. Roy Moore is innocent.

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> that's cute.
> 
> Anyway, nothing more to add on this case. It's done. Roy Moore is innocent.



How is he innocent? All women en accusing him are liars?


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 8, 2017)

So far the only information confirmed is that the accuser wrote a date/location on the yearbook. None of that relates to whether the signature itself is actually real or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> You do realize that Fox News and Breitbart engaged in fake news, right? Twisting her words to claiming that she forged the whole thing. Bannon has already invested and he won't stop supporting him. Not only that, 8 women.



Breitbart has been questionable for a while.  Fox News is usually reliable, tho.  They've been caught in this fake news nonsense far less than CNN has.  The fact that she forged any of this is an admission that she's been dishonest.  This isn't the story she was telling at the start of this.  But as I said before I still think Moore was behaving scummy in the past.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 8, 2017)

Well clearly you guys are too waterlogged by all the Kool-Aid.

_Obviously_ this woman is a master forgery-er. 



> Fox News is usually reliable, tho.



Maybe for the weather. 

_Maybe_.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> So far the only information confirmed is that the accuser wrote a date/location on the yearbook. None of that relates to whether the signature itself is actually real or not.





baconbits said:


> Breitbart has been questionable for a while.  Fox News is usually reliable, tho.  They've been caught in this fake news nonsense far less than CNN has.  The fact that she forged any of this is an admission that she's been dishonest.  This isn't the story she was telling at the start of this.  But as I said before I still think Moore was behaving scummy in the past.



http://thehill.com/homenews/media/3...n-roy-moore-accuser-yearbook-forgery-headline

Nobody won't get punished at Fox News.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 8, 2017)

A confusing headline is not the same as a completely false report.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

baconbits said:


> A confusing headline is not the same as a completely false report.



Fox News followed suit when Breitbart made THIS headline.


----------



## Hitt (Dec 8, 2017)

baconbits said:


> A confusing headline is not the same as a completely false report.


Confusing?  You mean _intentionally misleading_.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

Seriously, does it change the fact that  Roy Moore does have a preference on High School girls to the point that he was banned from the mall for it?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 8, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Seriously, does it change the fact that  Roy Moore does have a preference on High School girls to the point that he was banned from the mall for it?


Well obviously those High School girls were godless liberals doing the devil's work by seducing an otherwise innocent and faithful traditional Christian man.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 8, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Seriously, does it change the fact that  Roy Moore does have a preference on High School girls to the point that he was banned from the mall for it?



The Mall news never got proven. Not saying this invalidates the other claims, but that bit about the Mall was never confirmed.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> The Mall news never got proven. Not saying this invalidates the other claims, but that bit about the Mall was never confirmed.



The bit about him being around high school cheerleaders and needing a mother's permission to date their daughters?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 8, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The bit about him being around high school cheerleaders and needing a mother's permission to date their daughters?



Thats different from the Mall claim. There was actual fact checking about that particular story and produced no results.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Thats different from the Mall claim. There was actual fact checking about that particular story and produced no results.



However, it matches up with what people have said about Moore attending there in the past.



But what is the use? It doesn't really matter that Moore is by far the worst possible person to run for the Senate and that he was kicked out of Supreme Court twice for breaking U.S. law.

It doesn't matter that he calls Native Americans "Reds and Asians "yellows" and he said America was great back then when even there was slavery.



It doesn't matter that he would take the sides of men who were actually guilty of sexual abuse.



It doesn't matter that Roy Moore co-authored a course saying that women shouldn't run for office.



It doesn't matter that he said Putin was right about America being the focus of evil, despite killing and jailing his own people who dare to expose his corruption including Magnitsky!

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/aug/10/alabama-senate-race-roy-moore-vladimir-putin-russia

It doesn't matter if he thinks Muslim Americans shouldn't be in Congress!



It doesn't matter if he thinks 9/11 was caused by America being GODLESS!!!



All that matters to the GOP and @baconbits is that he's a goddamn Republican. A teen exploiting, bigoted, misogynistic, pedo-enabling Republican! And that's better than a FUCKING DEMOCRAT!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 8, 2017)

THE FUTURE OF THIS COUNTRY DEPENDS ON ELECTING A p*d*p**** AS THE SENATE!
~Trump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 8, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> THE FUTURE OF THIS COUNTRY DEPENDS ON ELECTING A p*d*p**** AS THE SENATE!
> ~Trump



SEE?! That's what I'm talking about! Breitbart and Fox News did this so Trump can be brave enough to do this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 9, 2017)

If Roy Moore gets elected, this type of thinking is why.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 9, 2017)

*Roy Moore Once Said The Last Time America Was Great Was ‘When We Had Slavery’*
incident report



> Accused p*d*p**** and Republican Senate candidate *Roy Moore* once said the last time America was great was when slavery still existed.
> 
> During a campaign event, Moore was addressed by one of the few African-American attendees in the audience. The disgraced judge was asked when he last thought America as “great.” Moore then apparently acknowledged the nation’s ugly history viz. race and racism. Then, he said:
> 
> ...



*'Maybe Putin was right': Roy Moore remark on same-sex marriage resurfaces*
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/dec/09/roy-moore-praise-putin-russia-alabama



> As election day in Alabama draws near, a video of controversial Republican Senate candidate Roy Moore telling a Guardian reporter “maybe Putin was right” to condemn same-sex marriage has been .
> 
> The video was , which was itself targeted by Donald Trump on Friday night at a rally just across the Florida border, in Pensacola, and on Twitter on Saturday morning.
> 
> ...



I mean, how fucking brainwashed can you be to still support this shitbag?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 9, 2017)

Atlas said:


> *Roy Moore Once Said The Last Time America Was Great Was ‘When We Had Slavery’*
> the former judge had pursued, harassed and sexually abused
> 
> 
> ...



And would ya look at that: Moore will most likely be the winner too.
Bravo Alabama, not only is your senate a p*d*p****, he's also a slavery apologist.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 9, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> And would ya look at that: Moore will most likely be the winner too.
> Bravo Alabama, not only is your senate a p*d*p****, he's also a slavery apologist.



Don't forget a Putin lover.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 9, 2017)

People in AL support Moore cuz of brainwashing and ideologue BS. That and he's a "Man of God".


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 9, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> People in AL support Moore cuz of brainwashing and ideologue BS. That and he's a "Man of God".



If men like him are "Men of God", then remind me to go all Kratos on God's ass, when I get to the afterlife.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 10, 2017)

The asshole wanted to get rid of every Amendment past the 10th!!!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 10, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The asshole wanted to get rid of every Amendment past the 10th!!!





In other words, the Second Amendment somehow holds more weight *than seventeen other Amendments combined?
*
While two of the Amendments he wants to get rid of are ones that prohibit places from denying people the right to vote based on gender, race, and color.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 10, 2017)

And... when exactly will this Alabama Election happen?


----------



## Hitt (Dec 10, 2017)

Two days from now.  Tuesday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 11, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Breitbart has been questionable for a while.  Fox News is usually reliable, tho.  They've been caught in this fake news nonsense far less than CNN has.  The fact that she forged any of this is an admission that she's been dishonest.  This isn't the story she was telling at the start of this.  But as I said before I still think Moore was behaving scummy in the past.





The last thing Fox News is is reliable. Unless it's in the case of spewing right wing propaganda.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 11, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Two days from now.  Tuesday.



And Moore still refuse to debate Doug Jones.

Speaking of creepers, the Creeper-in-Chief made robocalls for Moore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 11, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And Moore still refuse to debate Doug Jones.
> 
> Speaking of creepers, the Creeper-in-Chief made robocalls for Moore.



Of course, he is a weak little bitch that diddles children. He would get trounced in a debate.


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 11, 2017)

If Moore wins Alabama and the GOP will make history by nominating the first ever p*d*p**** to the US senate.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 11, 2017)

ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME?! The campaign had a 12 year old girl interview him?!


----------



## Hitt (Dec 11, 2017)

No shame.  No shame at all.

After all, Moore will "open up" to girls that age quite easily, don't you know?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2017)

Lucy75 said:


> If Moore wins Alabama and the GOP will make history by nominating the first ever p*d*p**** to the US senate.


Not the first.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 11, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME?! The campaign had a 12 year old girl interview him?!



This is like the Cards Against Humanity "Showing your flacid dick to children to prove you're not a p*d*p****" card.
Sorry if I'm trying to be funny, but this is so fucking relatable...

I swear that Trumptards don't think...


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 11, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Not the first.



Who was the first?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 11, 2017)

I hope that Jones' stronger presence on the campaign trail will be part of the factors that allow him to win the seat.  It shows that he's actually willing to engage with the people of the state as a whole, rather than just hide with those people who are part of his comfort zone (Moore).


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 11, 2017)

Lucy75 said:


> Who was the first?



Dennis Hastert. Former House Speaker.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 11, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Dennis Hastert. Former House Speaker.



Oh yeah his name is familiar.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 11, 2017)

Moore will win. Alabama is the infected asshole of America, they will elect this guy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 11, 2017)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Moore will win. Alabama is the infected asshole of America, they will elect this guy.



When you say infected, you weren't kidding:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 11, 2017)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Moore will win. Alabama is the infected asshole of America, they will elect this guy.



Because having a guy who <inherently> believes that abortion is fine is far worse than fiddling with children. Brilliant fucking logic...


----------



## Atlas (Dec 11, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> When you say infected, you weren't kidding:



All red states are pretty much shit holes. Not a coincidence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 11, 2017)

Atlas said:


> All red states are pretty much shit holes. Not a coincidence.



It really is a whole other world down there. The nice people are almost TOO nice and the shitty people are some of the shittiest people on earth.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 11, 2017)

Fiona said:


> It really is a whole other world down there. The nice people are almost TOO nice and the shitty people are some of the shittiest people on earth.



*Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states*
Link removed



> WASHINGTON (AP) — Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> ...



The Republicans are nothing more than a cancer holding the country back. We can't progress until they are no more.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 11, 2017)

Atlas said:


> *All red states* are pretty much shit holes.


Ehhh, I'd say the majority, to be sure. 

Subjective


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 11, 2017)

Atlas said:


> *Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states*
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...



In other words, the Republican states (and southern Republican States) have been leeching off of the Democrat Blue States, and trying to spin things as if it is the other way around?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> *Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states*
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alita (Dec 12, 2017)

Honestly? The more I think about it, I actually want Moore to win. It would be far more damaging for the GOP if he wins rather than loses imo.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> Honestly? The more I think about it, I actually want Moore to win. It would be far more damaging for the GOP if he wins rather than loses imo.



NO. WHAT ARE YOU THINKING!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arishem (Dec 12, 2017)

How can I dispel these pedo rumors 'bout my friend? Oh, I'll mention that one time we visited the child brothel, but we didn't fuck any children. Problem solved!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 12, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> Honestly? The more I think about it, I actually want Moore to win. It would be far more damaging for the GOP if he wins rather than loses imo.


The press will be to distracted with what Trump is doing so it will not matter.



Darkmatter said:


> This is like the Cards Against Humanity "Showing your flacid dick to children to prove you're not a p*d*p****" card.
> Sorry if I'm trying to be funny, but this is so fucking relatable...
> 
> I swear that Trumptards don't think...



A political party lost an election to friggin Trump... I guess thinking is not their strength...


----------



## EJ (Dec 12, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> Honestly? The more I think about it, I actually want Moore to win. It would be far more damaging for the GOP if he wins rather than loses imo.





Save me the "Vote Democrat no matter what cause Republicans are going to ruin this country" bullshit you have been on.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2017)

the best education in the world


----------



## EJ (Dec 12, 2017)

In regards with what Roy Moore stated about black families being strong during slavery, this was an expert that was taken that many slave masters subjected the black slaves to:





> *THE BREAKING PROCESS OF THE AFRICAN WOMAN*
> 
> 
> Take the female and run a series of tests on her to see if she will submit to your desires willingly. Test her in every way, because she is the most important factor for good economics. If she shows any sign of resistance in submitting completely to your will, do not hesitate to use the bullwhip on her to extract that last bit of [b----] out of her. Take care not to kill her, for in doing so, you spoil good economics. When in complete submission, she will train her offsprings in the early years to submit to labor when they become of age. Understanding is the best thing. Therefore, we shall go deeper into this area of the subject matter concerning what we have produced here in this breaking process of the female ^ (use bro). We have reversed the relationship; in her natural uncivilized state, she would have a strong dependency on the uncivilized ^ (use bro) male, and she would have a limited protective tendency toward her independent male offspring and would raise male offsprings to be dependent like her. Nature had provided for this type of balance. We reversed nature by burning and pulling a civilized ^ (use bro) apart and bullwhipping the other to the point of death, all in her presence. By her being left alone, unprotected, with the *MALE IMAGE DESTROYED*, the ordeal caused her to move from her psychologically dependent state to a frozen, independent state. In this frozen, psychological state of independence, she will raise her *MALE* and female offspring in reversed roles. For *FEAR* of the young male’s life, she will psychologically train him to be *MENTALLY WEAK* and *DEPENDENT*, but *PHYSICALLY STRONG*. Because she has become psychologically independent, she will train her *FEMALE* offsprings to be psychologically independent. What have you got? You’ve got the ^ (use bro) *WOMAN OUT FRONT AND THE* ^ (use bro) *MAN BEHIND AND SCARED*. This is a perfect situation of sound sleep and economics. Before the breaking process, we had to be alertly on guard at all times. Now, we can sleep soundly, for out of frozen fear his woman stands guard for us. He cannot get past her early slave-molding process. He is a good tool, now ready to be tied to the horse at a tender age. By the time a ^ (use bro) boy reaches the age of sixteen, he is soundly broken in and ready for a long life of sound and efficient work and the reproduction of a unit of good labor force. Continually through the breaking of uncivilized savage ^ (use bro), by throwing the ^ (use bro) female savage into a frozen psychological state of independence, by killing the protective male image, and by creating a submissive dependent mind of the ^ (use bro) male slave, we have created an orbiting cycle that turns on its own axis forever, unless a phenomenon occurs and re-shifts the position of the male and female slaves. We show what we mean by example. Take the case of the two economic slave units and examine them close.
> ...





Like a typical Republican from the south, he's speaking like an individual that has no historical context when it comes to people of African lineage.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 12, 2017)

Watch till the end...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Watch till the end...



It looks like his mind shut down at the revelation. 

"BWAAAH?!  Wh-What does he mean people can swear on things _other than the Bible?!  Does not compute!!"_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Watch till the end...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Watch till the end...




Oh my god the look of sheer absent mindedness


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Watch till the end...


As embarrassing as that must have been, I like that he didn't double down and go on the offensive.  Trump would have continued without so much as a flinch, because he's a bullshit artist.  This guy at least took pause.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

The link is LIVE, so the numbers will change as votes are counted.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh my god LOL, that video almost killed me.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Another site to follow the polls.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Watch till the end...



wew boy


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

Way too early to jump to any conclusions whatsoever, but I never in my life thought I'd see that much blue in Alabama.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Tuscaloosa just went _dark _blue, as did Jefferson county and Birmingham.  

Too soon to call, true, but it is quite a sight to see.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Way too early to jump to any conclusions whatsoever, but I never in my life thought I'd see that much blue in Alabama.



Yeah, it's interesting to see some counties going solid-blue, but I do agree that this is far too early for that to happen.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

wew


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 12, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Watch till the end...



Moore has encountered a critical error.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Huntsville just went blue.  With that, so far, all three cities marked as "important battlegrounds" by NY Times are now Blue.

NOTE: Limestone is unusually quick in reporting its numbers, compared to the rest of the counties.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2017)

Arishem said:


> How can I dispel these pedo rumors 'bout my friend? Oh, I'll mention that one time we visited the child brothel, but we didn't fuck any children. Problem solved!


Doesn't like asians.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> wew



That is dramatically more blue than I expected. 


Genuinely surprised.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

*‘We’re being suppressed’: Black Alabamians forced to cast provisional ballots*




> DOTHAN, ALABAMA — Dechauna Jiles was excited to cast a ballot on Tuesday for Democratic Senate candidate Doug Jones. She said her parents grew up two blocks from the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham, which was bombed by the KKK during the civil rights movement, and it would be a dishonor to her family to not vote in this election.
> 
> But when she arrived at her polling place, the First Assembly of God Church, on Tuesday morning, Jiles was told that she was “inactive” on the rolls and would have to cast a provisional ballot — a ballot that will not be counted unless she is able to verify her voter information.
> 
> ...




*Alabama Supreme Court blocks order to preserve digital voting records*




> Following an  instructing voting officials in Alabama to keep the digital ballots generated in Tuesday’s controversial Senate election, the state’s  to block that decision.
> 
> The order to preserve the records was issued by the Montgomery County Circuit Court on Monday afternoon — less than 24 hours before voting was set to begin — and the stay that will effectively nullify that order was issued late Monday night.
> 
> ...



They are trying wayyyyyyyy too hard to elect a kid fucker.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> *‘We’re being suppressed’: Black Alabamians forced to cast provisional ballots*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@baconbits would probably try to find a way to defend this.

That good ol' Christian state of Alabama, engaging in some old-fashioned objective morality!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> @baconbits would probably try to find a way to defend this.
> 
> That good ol' Christian state of Alabama, engaging in some old-fashioned objective morality!



Let's just hope the remaining 75% were more reasonable than the clowns who are engaging in that rigging of the votes.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

Is the NYT glitching or something?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2017)

For the record I don't believe in Alabama. They will fail to deliver.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> For the record I don't believe in Alabama.


Why do atheists always have to be so pushy and militant?  Let me worship my Alabama in peace.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Is the NYT glitching or something?



Maybe, but a number of the Red States are already all called for, while a number of the states Democrats are leading in are below 50% for those called for (particularly Jefferson, which has 
more than enough votes to tip the scale, right now.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EJ (Dec 12, 2017)

If Moore wins, it serves to reason that you cannot hold Republicans within deep red states such as Alabama accountable. Its no wonder many people are turning away from Christianity.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2017)

51.4% for Moore.
Eh, figures.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 12, 2017)

failing new york times 

but they give an explanation based on the remaining votes to be counted

"We think about 871,000 votes remain to be counted. We think Mr. Jones leads in that vote by about 7.9 points."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 12, 2017)

It's Alabama, so yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

New York Times making me believe in the heart of the cards.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> For the record I don't believe in Alabama. They will fail to deliver.



The fact that this is a tight race shows they already failed to deliver.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 12, 2017)

Election days are always exciting.

Also pretty damn funny that the race is as close as it is in Alabama of all places.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> The fact that this is a tight race shows they already failed to deliver.



Montgomery has a solid blue lead so far, and it's only 3%.

A number of the Blue counties with big numbers also have percentages of precincts lower than 50% accounted for.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

If Alabama does indeed turn blue, this will send shockwaves throughout the country.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Take a look at the vote share.  Many red precincts are mostly accounted for, while some of the currently big Blue precincts are not fully counted by a wide margin.

It may be a slim hope, but it is a hope, nonetheless.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2017)

If alabama of all places were to turn blue, i'd say the sky is falling.

Luckily i'm not that much of a dreamer


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

Its Alabama, we all know Blue is never going to win there, come on guys. Its nice to be optimist, but, this is a red stronghold we are talking about.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Its Alabama, we all know Blue is never going to win there, come on guys. Its nice to be optimist, but, this is a red stronghold we are talking about.



Strongholds are defined by the strength and quantity of their infrastructure.  Right now, all the places with _major cities_ are Blue.

Turn them over, and you got the entire State.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

You guys don't believe in the heart of the cards, but the race is already close as it is.  Did you think it would even be a competition with 70% of the votes counted?  Well there you go.  Now reach for that deck and draw Exodia The Forbidden One.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

When given the choice between a Democrat and a p*d*p**** Alabama people would rather have a p*d*p****. 



Somewhere along the line America fucked up in a colossal way for an entire state to be this blatantly ignorant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


> When given the choice between a Democrat and a p*d*p**** Alabama people would rather have a p*d*p****.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the line America fucked up in a colossal way for an entire state to be this blatantly ignorant.





The past few minutes just shut the gap, hard.

Hopefully, it continues to close until blue passes red.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 12, 2017)

You gonna learn about these southern saltines if you didn't already know by now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> You guys don't believe in the heart of the cards, but the race is already close as it is.  Did you think it would even be a competition with 70% of the votes counted?  Well there you go.  Now reach for that deck and draw Exodia The Forbidden One.


Jones should draw his last pathetic card so he can end this duel.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> The past few minutes just shut the gap, hard.
> 
> Hopefully, it continues to close until blue passes red.




I want to believe I really do I promise. 


I just don't have much faith left in humanity at this point.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I want to believe I really do I promise.
> 
> 
> I just don't have much faith left in humanity at this point.


Hope dies last.


----------



## very bored (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Superman said:


> You gonna learn about these southern saltines if you didn't already know by now


It's Alabama.  The fact that it is even competitive could be seen as progress.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Jones should draw his last pathetic card so he can end this duel.



Send the Republicans to the shadow realm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

A map of acceptable places to live in Alabama.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

For being being so far along, Dallas county is blank on its votes, for some reason.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 12, 2017)

The thing you need to understand is...about these people...white people, southern white people...vote based on one thing and that's *fear*. If you can introduce *fear* into them, they'll go into the booth time and time again like old reliable and vote based on their insecurity. It sounds overly presumptuous , but trust me, has it ever been any other way?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Send the Republicans to the shadow realm.


_Here's_ some appropriate music as we wait for Jones to draw the final piece of Exodia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I want to believe I really do I promise.
> 
> 
> I just don't have much faith left in humanity at this point.



All I know is that Jefferson is -

Scratch that, 66% reported, and it's a heavy, solid, weighty Blue.  Hell, the gap's now just 6,000 votes.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

very bored said:


> It's Alabama.  The fact that it is even competitive could be seen as progress.




I understand this point of view I really do. 


But given the circumstances its a loss. If it was simply a REALLY bad candidate and close then I would be on your side, but the case could be made that Moore should be on a sex offender registry and yet the best Alabama can do is "close". 



Its especially depressing when you take into account how much progress we have made this year when it comes to women speaking out about their various struggles.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

I tune in to the infowars live stream coverage of the Alabama race and this is the first thing I see:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 12, 2017)

The only way Doug Jones is winning this is if Roy Moore woke up Black or Muslim, sad but true.


----------



## Hitt (Dec 12, 2017)

DEAD HEAT. We're going to the wire gentlemen.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

B E L I E V E 
E
L
I
E
V
E

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hitt said:


> DEAD HEAT. We're going to the wire gentlemen.



Most precincts are 100% accounted for, but the big precincts (also predominantly blue) are not yet fully counted).


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2017)

Jones' campaign has no pathetic cities, Moore. :kiba

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I tune in to the infowars live stream coverage of the Alabama race and this is the first thing I see:




You ever catch yourself thinking about stuff?!?!?!


So did I! But that was before I used _*BRAIN FORCE!!!!!! *_Guaranteed to start killing all those pesky brain cells after just a _*SINGLE DOSE!!!!!*_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> B E L I E V E
> E
> L
> I
> ...



If these reports/forecasts are real, then holy fucking shit...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hitt (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


> You ever catch yourself thinking about stuff?!?!?!
> 
> 
> So did I! But that was before I used _*BRAIN FORCE!!!!!! *_Guaranteed to start killing all those pesky brain cells after just a _*SINGLE DOSE!!!!!*_


Not going to lie this had me laughing out loud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


> You ever catch yourself thinking about stuff?!?!?!
> 
> 
> So did I! But that was before I used _*BRAIN FORCE!!!!!! *_Guaranteed to start killing all those pesky brain cells after just a _*SINGLE DOSE!!!!!*_



Infowars thinks it's viewers are fucking morons. Because they actually are!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

The gap has been effectively erased. Both candidates at 49.2% a piece with 150k votes remaining, weighted toward blue.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

I will not allow myself to have hope. 



I have been crushed enough times this year as it is

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

I would be more confident if it wasnt for the 2016 election taste, regardless of what everyone predicted.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

Doug Jones now in the lead, 49.3% to 49.1%.  It will likely only build in this final stretch.  

I'll be damned. Alabama is going to be blue.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Meh, regardless of the outcome....it is very disappointing that a p*d*p**** is still considered a viable candidate to a good number of Alabama people.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> I would be more confident if it wasnt for the 2016 election taste, regardless of what everyone predicted.





Jones is currently leading.  Let's hope it stays like that.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Meh, regardless of the outcome....it is very disappointing that a p*d*p**** is still considered a viable candidate to a good number of Alabama people.



Really shows how pathetic our country is to the rest of the world. Such a fucking embarrassment.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Meh, regardless of the outcome....it is very disappointing that a p*d*p**** is still considered a viable candidate to a good number of Alabama people.



Most of the Red precincts look like rural areas.  The precincts with the four cities on the map are staying blue.  Even Tuscaloosa, the one I was most worried for, stayed Blue.


----------



## Island (Dec 12, 2017)

"I've assembled the five needed counties."

"No way, it's the black voters. Are you saying you performed a miracle?!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Doug Jones now in the lead, 49.3% to 49.1%.  It will likely only build in this final stretch.
> 
> I'll be damned. Alabama is going to be blue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Really shows how pathetic our country is to the rest of the world. Such a fucking embarrassment.



This is exactly the reason why I want to apply for dual Mexican citizenship!

Regardless of the flaws (corrupt politicians exploiting the natural resources from the half of the population living in poverty), Mexico has free or subsidized higher education and universal healthcare!

And at least for the most part, most Mexican politicians do not bring up religion at every instance despite being such a devout Catholic country.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Meh, regardless of the outcome....it is very disappointing that a p*d*p**** is still considered a viable candidate to a good number of Alabama people.



You are looking for reasons to complain at this point.

If Moore lose its a freaking miracle.

This is on the tier of winning Texas!

Or like if a Republican won California!


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 12, 2017)

Alabama turning blue


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I tune in to the infowars live stream coverage of the Alabama race and this is the first thing I see:



I checked to see if this was the infowars supplement that was tainted with lead 
It wasn't


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto: I am just disappointed that the last few Republicans I had hope for in the Senate passed that horrible tax bill.....sorry but...I honestly expected better, yet they give in just for the sake of the 1%!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Really shows how pathetic our country is to the rest of the world. Such a fucking embarrassment.




At this point the rest of the world knew this the moment the turd took office. 


Once we have an actual President again 90% of his job will be repairing everything Trump broke including the diplomatic ties that Trump is currently pissing all over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hitt (Dec 12, 2017)

HOLY SHIT

Is it real?  Did this really happen?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2017)

wow lmao. this is interesting.


----------



## very bored (Dec 12, 2017)

HOLY SHIT!
ALABAMA WENT BLUE!!



Fiona said:


> I understand this point of view I really do.
> 
> 
> But given the circumstances its a loss. If it was simply a REALLY bad candidate and close then I would be on your side, but the case could be made that Moore should be on a sex offender registry and yet the best Alabama can do is "close".
> ...


Some people from Alabama make it sound like views on abortion were important in this race.  If that doesn't change your mind, I don't think I will be able to.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Enough....is it over ?


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 12, 2017)

Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks like the dems pull it off


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

Im glad I didnt bet!

Unbelievable! In hindsight this might be a bigger lost for GOP than 2016 was for the Dems.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 12, 2017)

...God damn..


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Only 89%....wait for it, please.


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 12, 2017)

A Democrat won 

Even after they tried to keep the brown people from voting


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Im glad I didnt bet!
> 
> Unbelievable! *In hindsight this might be a bigger lost for GOP than 2016 was for the Dems*.



How come?


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you Steve Bannon.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

Alabama.

ALA
FUCKING
BAMA

IS BLUE

BLUE


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you Black Men and Women for turning Alabama blue . 98% of BW voted for Jones, 93% of Black men voted for Jones.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 12, 2017)

JONES WIN!!!

In your face Trump! In your face Bannon! In your face the GOP!!!


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

Ashi said:


> How come?



Because this is a stronghold flip, presidential loses can be attributed to mistakes in strategy or bad luck.

Losing strongholds pose an actual existencial or at least long term threat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh......my.........god..........


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


>


...did Moore put a gun to his head in shame, that's why he went silent?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

Trump's twitter reaction will be interesting.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

I must ask, the NY Times counter says Doug Jones won, according to the A.P.  If I may ask, which group is that?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Trump is probably going to blame it on socialism (never mind we already are with our biggest socialist program being the military....I swear what is up with Americans near worshipping obsession toward the military?).  Nonetheless, I honestly prefer that over unchecked capitalism (despite Democrats hardly being that far left by world standards).


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2017)

Well I'll be damned. I'm really fucking surprised to see Alabama going Blue...


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Trump's twitter reaction will be interesting.



I'm sure Trump will be a good sport and congratulate Jones on a hard fought win.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

If he tweets at all.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 12, 2017)

Holy shit Alabama with a Democrat senator?! Never thought I’d see the day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm pleasantly surprised by America today. The fact that it was ever this close to begin with is terrible, but at least the country isn't hopeless. Man's not hot.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> If he tweets at all.



He will be too busy attacking his accusers.


----------



## EJ (Dec 12, 2017)

Hahahhahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2017)

I mean, I was really expecting Moore to win in a state where it's known for being Republican for decades, but now I'm quite surprised to see the tables have turned in Jones' favor.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> He will be too busy attacking his accusers.


Does Twitter have the authority to block his posts if they are too offensive?


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Does Twitter have the authority to block his posts if they are too offensive?



They can, but won't. He brings too much traffic to the site.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2017)

Holy shit the white house is in maximum damage control mode trying to distance themselves from Roy Moore talking about how endorsements don't mean much


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Holy shit the white house is in maximum damage control mode trying to distance themselves from Roy Moore talking about how endorsements don't mean much




No fucking way


----------



## EJ (Dec 12, 2017)

We all lived to see this.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Holy shit the white house is in maximum damage control mode trying to distance themselves from Roy Moore talking about how endorsements don't mean much



May we see?

It will be most entertaining to see the reactions.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Finally, I can pour myself a drink in celebration instead of depression.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

If the Democrats can win *ALABAMA????
*
The GOP have to be VERY nervous right now. I mean yes Roy Moore was a *TERRIBLE *candidate, but Alabama is like as historically red as you get. 


When was the last time a Democrat won a senate race in Alabama?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (Dec 12, 2017)

It's a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

The Tax Bill might be halted now.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> I must ask, the NY Times counter says Doug Jones won, according to the A.P.  If I may ask, which group is that?



The Associated Press?



afgpride said:


> Holy shit the white house is in maximum damage control mode trying to distance themselves from Roy Moore talking about how endorsements don't mean much





This pleases me.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh my god 



Out of morbid curiosity I tuned into the info wars live stream and the girl they have co-hosting is is alleging that "electronic voter fraud" may be to blame.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

Would the write ins had swayed it in Moore's favor?

Because its very likely that most write ins were Republicans that couldnt stomach Moore.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Would the write ins had swayed it in Moore's favor?
> 
> Because its very likely that most write ins were Republicans that couldnt stomach Moore.



I believe so.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

A few of my friends who traditionally were Republicans either did not vote or wrote in another candidate during 2016....because while they cannot bring themselves to vote Democrat, they also cannot support the current Republican Party (they were also quite upset about the trillion dollar deficit tax bill they created).

If only we lived in Canada, then they would be considered: Progressive Conservatives?


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Harmonie (Dec 12, 2017)

Well, well, well maybe there's still some hope left for this country.

It's a pretty low bar to set hope at with a _p*d*p****_ losing, but that's where we're at in this country right now.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh my god the Twitter reaction might be the death of me tonight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Jones should draw his last pathetic card so he can end this duel.




Jones deck has no pathetic cards.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh, so I was wrong. Alabama actually didn't elect Moore into Senate. 

I'm not about to give them praises however.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> Well, well, well maybe there's still some hope left for this country.
> 
> It's a pretty low bar to set hope at with a _p*d*p****_ losing, but that's where we're at in this country right now.



The silver-lining to Trump and this, is that it has now completely exposed Republicans for what they really are. Hopefully, they get fucking buried by the end of all this.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, so I was wrong. Alabama actually didn't elect Moore into Senate.
> 
> I'm not about to give them praises however.



C'mon man, gotta give credit where it's due


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 12, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> The Tax Bill might be halted now.


Jones gets sworn in sometime 2018 January, so they've got until then to try and push it through.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 12, 2017)

A democrat just won in alabama and hell just froze over


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

It would be nice if Democrats get both Houses by 2018: but it seems only the House might be a win.  Most seats being defended in Senate for 2018 are Democrats.  And down the line, it would be nice to introduce a third party or minor parties to help balance the far right and the few far left.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 12, 2017)

My hat is off to Alabama tonight. You guys don't totally suck. Now to enjoy the meltdown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Harmonie (Dec 12, 2017)

Atlas said:


> The silver-lining to Trump and this, is that it has now completely exposed Republicans for what they really are. Hopefully, they get fucking buried by the end of all this.



I want to believe. But it's hard to have that hope when Trump was ever elected to begin with.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

KidTony said:


> A democrat just won in alabama and hell just froze over



I feel like I haven't seen you post here in a while. Maybe I'm just blind?


----------



## EJ (Dec 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, so I was wrong. Alabama actually didn't elect Moore into Senate.
> 
> I'm not about to give them praises however.



The fact that it was close says a lot.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Oh my god the Twitter reaction might be the death of me tonight



This is even funnier when you consider that Moore actually rode to his polling place on a horse.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

CrazyAries said:


> This is even funnier when you consider that Moore actually rode to his polling place on a horse.



I'm surprised it wasn't a child.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

The salt is *VERY *real

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

Lmao rekt


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 12, 2017)

And of course, Baconbits is silent!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, Morality and common fucking sense won tonight among others. The meltdown for tonight and tomorrow will be beyond delicious...


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh my god I was actually right!!!!! 




Fiona said:


> I'm sure Trump will be a good sport and congratulate Jones on a hard fought win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ashi said:


> C'mon man, gotta give credit where it's due


Nah he's right, it should've never been that close when Moore is a p*d*p****. I am happy about this outcome though, Alabama finally did something good


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 12, 2017)

Salty Trump


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fiona said:


> The salt is *VERY *real



Don't they know that it was a _Republican Judge who vetoed keeping tabs on voter records? _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

egressmadara said:


> Salty Trump




I mean he was fairly cordial tbh


Yeah being all like "muh write-ins" was a bit slimy but hey babysteps


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Nah he's right, it should've never been that close when Moore is a p*d*p****. I am happy about this outcome though, Alabama finally did something good



Yes, even with all the voter suppression. They made it happen. The people that made this possible should feel like they made history, because they fucking did. This is the most fucking bizarro timeline we are living in.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh wow the alleged pedo lost?
A Christmas miracle!


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I mean he was fairly cordial tbh
> 
> 
> Yeah being all like "muh write-ins" was a bit slimy but hey babysteps


Trump doesn't have a cordial bone in his body, dude is just trying to saved face and distance himself from Moore now that he lost after all of the endorsements he sent his way


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2017)

There's no way Trump wrote that tweet lmao

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Christmas came real early this year


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Trump doesn't have a cordial bone in his body, dude is just trying to saved face and distance himself from Moore now that he lost after all of the endorsements he sent his way



Damn, no more child brothel hang outs for Trump and Moore.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Don't they know that it was a _Republican Judge who vetoed keeping tabs on voter records? _



Oh course they don't!


You expect them to let something like facts to get in the way of their excuse making?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Parallax said:


> There's no way Trump wrote that tweet lmao



Probably not. They need to make sure the POTUS doesn't throw a tantrum, after all.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

Parallax said:


> There's no way Trump wrote that tweet lmao




Yeah for Trump, that was pretty eloquent lol


----------



## Kroczilla (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)

And now I am officially *DEAD 




*

Reactions: Funny 20


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

GrimaH said:


> Jones gets sworn in sometime 2018 January, so they've got until then to try and push it through.



Brute forcing an extremely unpopular bill when they are losing strongholds make no sense and at a record low popularity president makes no sense.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh Boogie


----------



## Fiona (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## EJ (Dec 12, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And of course, Baconbits is silent!



You realize @baconbits has a family and a life outside of this forum right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cipher97 (Dec 12, 2017)

"Its not over yet" 

Holy fuck he cant be serious.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 12, 2017)

EJ said:


> You realize @baconbits has a family and a life outside of this forum right?


The fuck you tryin to say, Flow?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 12, 2017)

The Union forever! Hurrah, boys, hurrah!
Down with the traitors, up with the stars;
While we rally round the flag, boys, we rally once again,
Shouting the battle cry of freedom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2017)

Jones won by 20,000.  Still rather close, but still substantial.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Cipher97 said:


> "Its not over yet"
> 
> Holy fuck he cant be serious.



What.

Who said that?


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)

Cipher97 said:


> "Its not over yet"
> 
> Holy fuck he cant be serious.




Wait what?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 13, 2017)

I cant believe some people here are complaining just because it was close. Its like the grumpy grandpa whose grandaughter win the olympics gold medal and still complains because she didnt jumped high enough.

Like, you are aware this is a freaking miracle, right? Moore not only was the virtual winner, he was supposed to win by a landside.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Wait what?



https://www.nbcnews.com/card/roy-moore-won-t-concede-tells-supporters-it-s-not-n829146

I must have missed something, because all the votes got counted, and Doug Jones came out on top.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 13, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> I cant believe some people here are complaining just because it was close. Its like the grumpy grandpa whose grandaughter win the olympics gold medal and still complains because she didnt jumped high enough.
> 
> Like, you are aware this is a freaking miracle, right? Moore not only was the virtual winner, he was supposed to win by a landside.



Gotta cosign this, a win is a win. Full-stop.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 13, 2017)

A victory to the right side yet still a close race. Alabama is still a bumblefuck state.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/card/roy-moore-won-t-concede-tells-supporters-it-s-not-n829146
> 
> I must have missed something, because all the votes got counted, and Doug Jones came out on top.




Yeah I missed it too apparently. I'm confused


----------



## Cipher97 (Dec 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> What.
> 
> Who said that?





Fiona said:


> Wait what?


https://www.nbcnews.com/card/roy-moore-won-t-concede-tells-supporters-it-s-not-n829146


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Yeah I missed it too apparently. I'm confused



He's demanding a recount of the votes.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/card/roy-moore-won-t-concede-tells-supporters-it-s-not-n829146
> 
> I must have missed something, because all the votes got counted, and Doug Jones came out on top.


Didn't the Supreme Court in Alabama allowed to destroy the votes right after counting? They can pull some shit I guess.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/card/roy-moore-won-t-concede-tells-supporters-it-s-not-n829146
> 
> I must have missed something, because all the votes got counted, and Doug Jones came out on top.



A recount is fine. Unless there's somehow 30,000+ of the votes that were fraudulent (which is doubtful, otherwise such number would've been noticeable), Moore won't gain anything from this.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 13, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> A recount is fine. Unless there's somehow 30,000+ of the votes that were fraudulent (which is doubtful, otherwise such number would've been noticeable), Moore won't gain anything from this.


Not to mention a recount can't happen in the FIRST place due to the rules the REPUBLICANS voted into law in their state.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 13, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not to mention a recount can't happen in the FIRST place due to the rules the REPUBLICANS voted into law in their state.





Holy fucking shit, who would've thought their own policies would've bite them in the ass.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Edward Newgate said:


> Didn't the Supreme Court in Alabama allowed to destroy the votes right after counting? They can pull some shit I guess.



Yeah, that was the case.



The State's own Supreme Court is the one who blocked the order.

In other words, Moore can't demand a recount.



Darkmatter said:


> Holy fucking shit, who would've thought their own policies would've bite them in the ass.



If you become complacent in your power, that power will one day backfire upon you.

------------------------------------------------------

 “Wait on God and let this process play out.”

Moore, if God is anything like he is described in the Bible, he'll have you burn.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 13, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Holy fucking shit, who would've thought their own policies would've bite them in the ass.


Its beautiful, beautiful karma.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> If you become complacent in your power, that power will one day backfire upon you.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its beautiful, beautiful karma.



Jesus Christ, this is beautiful, I can't even sleep tonight.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)

The internet is gonna kill me tonight I swear

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tarot (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes good, this is an appropriate time for a Jeb! meme.  Let's throw in a #CruzMissile meme in here too.



THE DELEGATES, DAHNALD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 13, 2017)

Guys, think about it for a second.  The Senator for the state of Alabama is a democrat.  Alabama has a democratic senator.  Is this real life?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Guys, think about it for a second.  The Senator for the state of Alabama is a democrat.  Alabama has a democratic senator.  Is this real life?



I think someone drugged us, because this really can't be reality...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Guys, think about it for a second.  The Senator for the state of Alabama is a democrat.  Alabama has a democratic senator.  Is this real life?



It honestly is astonishing. 


I would have never bet that Jones would win. He SHOULD have won, but I never actually expected Alabama voters to let it happen.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 13, 2017)

If only @Kiba's Slut Boy had apologized this could have been turned around .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 13, 2017)

Man, if this could happen in Alabama, I wonder how fucking _scared_ Trump is on a Blue Wave engulfing the Congress and Senate in 2018. Alabama was supposed to be safe for him, as safe as Michigan was supposed to be for Hillary!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2017)

It's worrying how narrow Doug Jones' victory was.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)

Wrecked Baloney said:


>



I feel like this is a reference that I am missing


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Guys, think about it for a second.  The Senator for the state of Alabama is a democrat.  Alabama has a democratic senator.  Is this real life?


When was it blue last time?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 13, 2017)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> When was it blue last time?


I believe in the 90s.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 13, 2017)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> When was it blue last time?


25 years ago I think.  And then the guy switched to a republican, unless I'm getting my fax mixed up with a different state.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 13, 2017)

From what I've read, it was back in 1992. I haven't even existed yet!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2017)

The sky is falling.

Jones is nowhere near a progressive but damn, i can't help but be happy as fuck....this shows some kind of sign when Alabama of all places can actually elect democrats in this era


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 13, 2017)

Holy Shit, the Democrats won in Alabama! And that's with Bannon and Trump going full throttle for Roy Moore! Let's hope that this is a beginning of a Democrat wave election in 2018.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 13, 2017)

It makes me so happy that Roy Moore lost. 

But just the fact that he had a good chance of winning is beyond disgusting. That there are people who would support an openly racist p*d*p**** who thinks we should repeal all constitutional amendments not included in the original bill of rights. Then again Trump got elected so I guess anything is possible, and that conservatives will just keep sinking to new, unfathomable lows as time goes on.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Guys, think about it for a second.  The Senator for the state of Alabama is a democrat.  Alabama has a democratic senator.  Is this real life?



Real life often is stranger than fiction, but this is equivalent to a true miracle, albeit one that had to manifest against someone was corrupt as Roy Moore.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 13, 2017)

Colonel Awesome said:


> It makes me so happy that Roy Moore lost.
> 
> But just the fact that he had a good chance of winning is beyond disgusting. That there are people who would support an openly racist p*d*p**** who thinks we should repeal all constitutional amendments not included in the original bill of rights. Then again Trump got elected so I guess anything is possible, and that conservatives will just keep sinking to new, unfathomable lows as time goes on.


This is the state that kept electing Jeff Sessions as their senator for 20 years.  Not exactly surprising.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I feel like this is a reference that I am missing


It's football.

That's basically it.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 13, 2017)

Samus Aran said:


> 25 years ago I think.  And then the guy switched to a republican, unless I'm getting my fax mixed up with a different state.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I believe in the 90s.



Yeah, it was 25 years ago according to CNN, and the guy switched to GOP after 2 years.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> Yeah, it was 25 years ago according to CNN, and the guy switched to GOP after 2 years.


The Hennessey comments were cringeworthy.

But wow, those write-ins decided everything.  Most of those were probably Republicans.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 13, 2017)

If after this the GOP is stupid enough to force brute the tax bill before Doug gets formally appointed, the chances for a Trump impeachment due Republican backlash or a 2020 landside blue victory with a blue Texas are plausible.


----------



## quicksilver (Dec 13, 2017)

Brexit, Trump, Moore. My prognostication this past year is 0/3.

Democrats will win the Senate next year, btw.


----------



## Santí (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow, I’m actually surprised here.


----------



## Santí (Dec 13, 2017)

Okay so based on what I’m seeing African-American turnout was pretty stunning in this election.

They made up 28% of the vote (census has them at 26.8% of the population) and voted for Jones at like a 95% rate.

That’s pretty OP. Traditionalist Evangelical Christcucks btfo.


----------



## EJ (Dec 13, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> I cant believe some people here are complaining just because it was close. Its like the grumpy grandpa whose grandaughter win the olympics gold medal and still complains because she didnt jumped high enough.
> 
> Like, you are aware this is a freaking miracle, right? Moore not only was the virtual winner, he was supposed to win by a landside.





Ashi said:


> Gotta cosign this, a win is a win. Full-stop.


 lol no. I don't care if it was Alabama. The fact that a p*d*p**** almost beat a Democrat should cause people to be worried. People are getting too far ahead of themselves.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 13, 2017)

silverflash said:


> Brexit, Trump, Moore. My prognostication this past year is 0/3.
> 
> Democrats will win the Senate next year, btw.


I will wait when the eggs have hatched


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 13, 2017)

silverflash said:


> Brexit, Trump, Moore. My prognostication this past year is 0/3.
> 
> Democrats will win the Senate next year, btw.



Shhh... don't jinx it.


----------



## Cipher97 (Dec 13, 2017)

Gotta be fucking kidding me with this shit.


----------



## quicksilver (Dec 13, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> Shhh... don't jinx it.



You should see what I do to my friends' marriages. I put my wedding gifts on long-term lease now.


----------



## Santí (Dec 13, 2017)

EJ said:


> lol no. I don't care if it was Alabama. The fact that a p*d*p**** almost beat a Democrat should cause people to be worried. People are getting too far ahead of themselves.



I was “worried” the other month when his polling went up among White Evangelicals after the allegations had come out, by the time this election was upon us I was anticipating his inevitable victory only to see black turnout that defies past  precedent for the state’s off-year elections.


----------



## Santí (Dec 13, 2017)

I mean, quite frankly, this is the closest thing to a Christmas miracle that I’ve witnessed in my life.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 13, 2017)

EJ said:


> lol no. I don't care if it was Alabama. The fact that a p*d*p**** almost beat a Democrat should cause people to be worried. People are getting too far ahead of themselves.



What can I say, I see the glass half-full.


----------



## Santí (Dec 13, 2017)

Ashi said:


> What can I say, I see the glass half-full.



Except this literally is a half-full scenario by every stretch of the expression, the only thing that kept this guy out of office was a larger than normal black turnout that almost unanimously voted for Jones.

If turnout had stayed more or less in line with previous off-year elections, last night would have certainly turned out different.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Alabama didnt go full retard, so thats something.
The republican party should be ashamed for staying behind this pedo till the end of this election.
Its an absolute shame he had a chance to win in the first place.


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2017)

It was the socialists! They hacked the machines and faked the vote count to kick Moore out. This needs to be recounted and quickly. I won't have a baby killer deciding my state's policies!


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)

Roman said:


> It was the socialists! They hacked the machines and faked the vote count to kick Moore out. This needs to be recounted and quickly. I won't have a baby killer deciding my state's policies!




The saddest part about this post is that there are *LITERALLY *people out there right now that actually believe this.


And those idiots can *VOTE *and _*DRIVE *_and that is horrifying to me.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 13, 2017)

Didn't anticipate this outcome at all.

Eventhough, the GOP establishment was actively sabotaging Moore, I still anticipated a decisive Moore Victory.

Seems the propaganda smear campaign, actually won this time and Moore didn't do a good enough job to convince the republicans to vote thus allowed a retarded dem into office. 

If the allegations really, Really are true, despite them waiting 40 years before an Election, then Moore should be sent down.
If they're false, and Media pretends the scandal never happened, Moore should sue all the women and they should be sent down.

Though, other factors include, Roy taking the weekend off and only campaigning on Religion and nothing else,

Well, a Loss is a Loss. 

We'll see how this plays out.

Reactions: Sad! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ashi (Dec 13, 2017)

I swear Kiba’s Slut is the worst kind of poster...


----------



## Hitt (Dec 13, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I swear Kiba’s Slut is the worst kind of poster...


HE'S 

A 

TROLL

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashi (Dec 13, 2017)

Hitt said:


> HE'S
> 
> A
> 
> TROLL



I buy it.

His posts all seem so cringey and forced that there’s no way he’s not playing a character


----------



## Hitt (Dec 13, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I buy it.
> 
> His posts all seem so cringey and forced that there’s no way he’s not playing a character


Exactly, don't engage him.  Chie is the other troll in this forum who isn't worth any time whatsoever.  In previous mod administrations, these guys would've long been permabanned.


----------



## EJ (Dec 13, 2017)

On anothet note yeah, shout out to the fucked up people that voted for Moore out of idealogue bullshit. Always have it in your conscious that you attempted to tey a vote a p*d*p**** into office in which you failed.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Exactly, don't engage him.  Chie is the other troll in this forum who isn't worth any time whatsoever.  In previous mod administrations, these guys would've long been permabanned.



Except one of our mods needs an echo chamber for his far-right ideology.


----------



## Fiona (Dec 13, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Exactly, don't engage him.  Chie is the other troll in this forum who isn't worth any time whatsoever.  In previous mod administrations, these guys would've long been permabanned.



Don't forget the Ichileibe guy with his racist BS


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Didn't anticipate this outcome at all.
> 
> Eventhough, the GOP establishment was actively sabotaging Moore, I still anticipated a decisive Moore Victory.
> 
> ...


What's funny here is that Moore hates gay people and, if you were an American in Alabama, Roy Moore might have helped your black grandparents.


----------



## Alita (Dec 13, 2017)

Thought for sure Moore was going to win here but it would be close. Honestly surprised. But Alabama is still terrible. A p*d*p**** should not have done this well.



EJ said:


> Save me the "Vote Democrat no matter what cause Republicans are going to ruin this country" bullshit you have been on.




It's called looking at the bigger picture jackass. This election was a special election as a result of sessions giving up his seat to become Attorney General. This means the seat will have to be defended yet again in 2018. Jones only won cause Moore was terrible even by Alabama's already shitty standards. Many folks who normally vote republican instead did write in's. If all the write in's voted moore he would have won by a small amount. I doubt even Alabama will be dumb enough to run someone as terrible as Moore again so it's gonna be basically impossible for Jones to win again in 2018 and we will end up with another far right republican for at least 6 years. If Moore won this it would further damage the reputation and credibility of the GOP nationwide. They would be further defined as the party of white supremacy and sexual predators. And Moore would be bitter and at odds with Mitch McConnell from day one since he was against him and would do an ethics investigation into him which would lead to more infighting and likely voting against his tax bill. He would likely continue to embarrass himself and his party with his backwards logic and beliefs which would give him constant negative media attention and depress turnout in his next re election bid which would result in a democrat winning the seat and having it for a longer time then what jones will have it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Muah (Dec 13, 2017)

Their is nothing worse than religon. Except maybe gay people.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2017)

Muah said:


> Their is nothing worse than religon. Except maybe gay people.



Nothing wrong with being happy, so are you against happiness, in general?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Nothing wrong with being happy, so are you against happiness, in general?


Not even gonna comment on the incorrect usage of "their". 

...

Oh wait shi-


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 14, 2017)

Ted Crockett's mind was blown.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 14, 2017)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ted Crockett's mind was blown.



That was a while back, but it was still a hoot.  He was like a CPU trying to process a command it was not built for.


----------



## EJ (Dec 14, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> Thought for sure Moore was going to win here but it would be close. Honestly surprised. But Alabama is still terrible. A p*d*p**** should not have done this well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious that you believe that it would be worth electing a p*d*p**** into the office to disrupt the lackluster credibility of the GOP that already is looked at unfavorably. Yet in another thread, when the idea of "reforming the Democratic Party to better represent left-leaning policies" you scorn others for not focusing on the "fight against Donald Trump." 

It's so clear that you not only don't have an adequate solution as to when Democrats get to power (take things slow), but you also would be willing to have a p*d*p**** get elected to "stick it to the other side." The fact that a p*d*p**** in the wake of news of his accusations almost got elected over an establishment Democrat stands to reason that attempting to focus on fucked up sexual scandals that involve harassment/rape is a risk to take within certain states.

This whole "Looking at the bigger picture here", you're trying to excuse (with a p*d*p**** of all things), yet you can't apply this standard towards Democrats.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> Hilarious that you believe that it would be worth electing a p*d*p**** into the office to disrupt the lackluster credibility of the GOP that already is looked at unfavorably. Yet in another thread, when the idea of "reforming the Democratic Party to better represent left-leaning policies" you scorn others for not focusing on the "fight against Donald Trump."
> 
> It's so clear that you not only don't have an adequate solution as to when Democrats get to power (take things slow), but you also would be willing to have a p*d*p**** get elected to "stick it to the other side." The fact that a p*d*p**** in the wake of news of his accusations almost got elected over an establishment Democrat stands to reason that attempting to focus on fucked up sexual scandals that involve harassment/rape is a risk to take within certain states.
> 
> This whole "Looking at the bigger picture here", you're trying to excuse (with a p*d*p**** of all things), yet you can't apply this standard towards Democrats.


...Flow, why are you incapable of grasping the bigger picture here? Why do you continually pick fights and degrade anyone and EVERYONE who disagrees with you? Look: everyone agrees with you that the Democratic Party needs to be reformed for the better. The problem is we need to decide when and where to happen, instead of going all in on a fucking reckless crusade like you are, we want to do it when we have a chance of winning back the SENATE AND CONGRESS.

You attack fellow liberals for not being as dogmatic as you are, and you are refusing to see how being SHOCKER pragmatic we have to be at this stage of the game. You continue to say we should follow the way of Bernie Sanders right now. Even if your right, why should he have a say in the Democratic Party when he explicitly LEFT it after the General Election? if he truly cared, he'd have stayed and stopped being a fence sitter. He comes off more like a political opportunist who tried to push his own agenda the way acted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> Hilarious that you believe that it would be worth electing a p*d*p**** into the office to disrupt the lackluster credibility of the GOP that already is looked at unfavorably. Yet in another thread, when the idea of "reforming the Democratic Party to better represent left-leaning policies" you scorn others for not focusing on the "fight against Donald Trump."
> 
> It's so clear that you not only don't have an adequate solution as to when Democrats get to power (take things slow), but you also would be willing to have a p*d*p**** get elected to "stick it to the other side." The fact that a p*d*p**** in the wake of news of his accusations almost got elected over an establishment Democrat stands to reason that attempting to focus on fucked up sexual scandals that involve harassment/rape is a risk to take within certain states.
> 
> This whole "Looking at the bigger picture here", you're trying to excuse (with a p*d*p**** of all things), yet you can't apply this standard towards Democrats.



You don't really understand how this race was won, do ya? Republicans having Roy Moore in the spotlight in the long run would do a lot of damage to the party and either that or the Democrats gain a seat.

Establishment Democrat? Really?


----------



## EJ (Dec 14, 2017)

Time to go round 2 with the Democrat Idealogue Ginyu Force. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Flow, why are you incapable of grasping the bigger picture here? Why do you continually pick fights and degrade anyone and EVERYONE who disagrees with you?



What bigger picture am I missing? You would have liked to had seen a p*d*p**** elected into office to "make the GOP look bad?" How about the fact that he was considered in the first place and even backed by candidates being good enough? You wanted to take it a step further by electing a Republican into office (ironic that you argued against Democrats not participating in elections) that was a p*d*p**** and undoubtedly give more power to the current administration?

And quit with the "you continually pick fights and degrade anyone that disagrees with you." Fuck out of here with that sensitive bullshit.  



NeoTerraKnight said:


> You don't really understand how this race was won, do ya? Republicans having Roy Moore in the spotlight in the long run would do a lot of damage to the party and either that or the Democrats gain a seat.
> 
> Establishment Democrat? Really?



"You don't know how the race was won", how about you elaborate upon this. The fact that a Christian fundamentalist p*d*p**** almost beating a Democrat isn't a huge victory. Again, it doesn't matter if its fucking Alabama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> Time to go round 2 with the Democrat Idealogue Ginyu Force.


Stop with the condescension. You're acting nothing but a jackass whenever there is a thread about democrats. And no, we're not being Ideologues, _you are_. You're acting exactly like what Bacon does now just you are for the left while he's for the right.




> What bigger picture am I missing?


Everything? You are basically pushing a single issue on the rest of us when we have a actual enemy to fight and resist. You want to divide us more and more and more just so you can make the Democrats into your hyper progressive party. You refuse to even acknowledge that the centrists, independents, and moderates in the party even have a fucking VOICE since you want it all progressive all the time.


> You would have liked to had seen a p*d*p**** elected into office to "make the GOP look bad?"


Never claimed that, and the only one who did here did it as a JOKE.


> How about the fact that he was considered in the first place and even backed by candidates being good enough? You wanted to take it a step further by electing a Republican into office (ironic that you argued against Democrats not participating in elections) that was a p*d*p**** and undoubtedly give more power to the current administration?


Never have I claimed ONCE that I wanted Moore to win. I've been all for Doug Jones since the beginning. And he point of the matter is, the Democrats never nominated Moore there in the first place. It was the Republicans


> And quit with the "you continually pick fights and degrade anyone that disagrees with you." Fuck out of here with that sensitive bullshit.


You are. You're nothing but a bully in regards to these topics. You intentionally start fights, mock people for disagreeing with you, and act like a general jackass while insulting us.




> "You don't know how the race was won", how about you elaborate upon this. The fact that a Christian fundamentalist p*d*p**** almost beating a Democrat isn't a huge victory. Again, it doesn't matter if its fucking Alabama.


It kind of does. In any other state, Doug Jones would have been the clear winner but because its a fucking deep red state, the fact he managed to DEFEAT Moore is HUGE. It shows that the Red States are fucking VULNERABLE now. It shows we have a chance to win back the Senate and House in 2018 after the string of victories we ALREADY won this year. But YOU want to squander ALL that for the sake of YOUR ideology.


----------



## EJ (Dec 14, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Stop with the condescension. You're acting nothing but a jackass whenever there is a thread about democrats. And no, we're not being Ideologues, _you are_. You're acting exactly like what Bacon does now just you are for the left while he's for the right.



Spoken from the individual that advocated that it doesn't really matter what kind of Democrats oppose Donald Trump, it's the fact that "They are Democrats" is what makes you support them shows that's exactly you and the other few users I have argued with on here are. Idealogues. Don't even try a "No, u" kind of tactic here. You're not fooling anyone with half a brain here.

bacon has been accused of supporting Republicans for whatever they'll do as long as they have the word "Republican next to their name." What you have accused bacon doing is essentially the same. As long as its a Democrat and they are "against Donald Trump", garner that you'll support them. You couldn't care less about addressing problems that exist within the Democratic Party.







> Everything? You are basically pushing a single issue on the rest of us when we have a actual enemy to fight and resist. You want to divide us more and more and more just so you can make the Democrats into your hyper progressive party. You refuse to even acknowledge that the centrists, independents, and moderates in the party even have a fucking VOICE since you want it all progressive all the time.



That has little to do with what you initially addressed towards me. What "bigger picture" am I missing here with calling out @Alita54 's longing to see a p*d*p**** get elected within Alabama? Have you even read the fucking post within this thread?



> Never have I claimed ONCE that I wanted Moore to win. I've been all for Doug Jones since the beginning. And he point of the matter is, the Democrats never nominated Moore there in the first place. It was the Republicans



Alita wanted Moore to win because it would "make the GOP look bad." I mean seriously, did you idiotically read like one or two of my post on this page and not have an understanding what I was addressing? You look like a fucking dunce right now.



> You are. You're nothing but a bully in regards to these topics. You intentionally start fights, mock people for disagreeing with you, and act like a general jackass while insulting us.



Yes, I will mock individuals that refuse to acknowledge the points that I make. Yes, I'm a general jackass. Pointing that out doesn't do anything for your argument, however, especially since you seemingly don't have an understanding what myself and others are arguing currently.



> It kind of does. In any other state, Doug Jones would have been the clear winner but because its a fucking deep red state, the fact he managed to DEFEAT Moore is HUGE. It shows that the Red States are fucking VULNERABLE now. It shows we have a chance to win back the Senate and House in 2018 after the string of victories we ALREADY won this year. But YOU want to squander ALL that for the sake of YOUR ideology.



Except no, it was widely divisive in terms of an alleged p*d*p**** almost being elected to the office. It doesn't matter how "deeply red" the state is, you're failing to consider the fact that a man that had seemingly preyed upon little girls as young as 13 almost got elected into office. That's not a normalcy that happens with elections. To believe that "The Democrats have this in the bag" without having an understanding of what can happen upon a complacent attitude such as that can do in the future is foolish. Even if the Democrats within in 2018-2020, they will still have massive problems they will have to take care of. Not having Democrats that widely stand for improving the lives of millions of Americans and wanting to (take things slow) won't do us justice. I've already explained this towards you. 

But that's not entirely what we were arguing.

Address Alita wanting a p*d*p**** to win public office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> Spoken from the individual that advocated that it doesn't really matter what kind of Democrats oppose Donald Trump, it's the fact that "They are Democrats" is what makes you support them shows that's exactly you and the other few users I have argued with on here are. Idealogues. Don't even try a "No, u" kind of tactic here. You're not fooling anyone with half a brain here.


So I suppose, dividing the Democratic Party like you want to do is the best course of action now? Why do you think that?


> bacon has been accused of supporting Republicans for whatever they'll do as long as they have the word "Republican next to their name." What you have accused bacon doing is essentially the same. As long as its a Democrat and they are "against Donald Trump", garner that you'll support them. You couldn't care less about addressing problems that exist within the Democratic Party.


Actually there are a few Democrats (Cory Booker I'm looking at you) I do NOT support despite them being against Donald Trump, but I do acknowledge there is a bigger picture and goal here. A united front is the best chance we have in regaining sanity in Washington.








> That has little to do with what you initially addressed towards me. What "bigger picture" am I missing here with calling out @Alita54 's longing to see a p*d*p**** get elected within Alabama? Have you even read the fucking post within this thread?


I have. He was fucking joking. Anyone with eyes could see he was joking.




> Alita wanted Moore to win because it would "make the GOP look bad." I mean seriously, did you idiotically read like one or two of my post on this page and not have an understanding what I was addressing? You look like a fucking dunce right now.


I knew exactly what you were talking about. Except for this: you took his joke literally, thinking he'd want Moore to win when he was just kidding around.




> Yes, I will mock individuals that refuse to acknowledge the points that I make. Yes, I'm a general jackass. Pointing that out doesn't do anything for your argument, however, especially since you seemingly don't have an understanding what myself and others are arguing currently.


So basically treating one side with respect is something you refuse to do?




> Except no, it was widely divisive in terms of an alleged p*d*p**** almost being elected to the office. It doesn't matter how "deeply red" the state is, you're failing to consider the fact that a man that had seemingly preyed upon little girls as young as 13 almost got elected into office. That's not a normalcy that happens with elections. To believe that "The Democrats have this in the bag" without having an understanding of what can happen upon a complacent attitude such as that can do in the future is foolish. Even if the Democrats within in 2018-2020, they will still have massive problems they will have to take care of. Not having Democrats that widely stand for improving the lives of millions of Americans and wanting to (take things slow) won't do us justice. I've already explained this towards you.


1. Like you said before, its fucking Alabama. The bar is set so low there that a p*d*p**** can become a Senate nominee. And even before that, he's shown himself to be a racist, homophobic Neo-Confederate. But it doesn't change the fact that despite stumping from Trump HIMSELF, his base couldn't rally a victory for the Republican Party there. He even had a huge fucking rally for Moore in Florida and he still couldn't muster support for a candidate HE supported. A fucking Democrat, for the first time in _25 years_ became a Senator in a deep red state. That's practically unprecedented.
2. It does matter how deeply red a state is. You see: that's where the GOP and Trump get their support. If a state as red as Alabama could elect a Democrat, whose to say Texas can't be flipped? Cruz was even sweating up a storm when Moore lost.
3. Alabama's Democratic Victory is just one of several that has happened in the latter half of 2017, there is a Blue Wave coming, which is why we have to play smart. The Democratic Party is more than just the progressive wing, we have to be able to be sure that all sides can have their voice heard and that all sides can have a seat at the table.



> Address Alita wanting a p*d*p**** to win public office.


I believe someone posted an article addressing this: many of Moore's voters either denied the allegations, didn't care about them as long as they got what he wanted, were Fundamentalist/Baptist Christians who were following what their preachers told them to do, or were just flat out racists or bigots. Hell the major issue that Moore's voters had and WHY they voted for him was because they hate Abortion _more_ than they care for molested kids.

Not to mention, the Republican Party voters as a whole seem to turn a blind eye to accused sexual predators when they're nominees. A recent Quinnipac Study even showed that Republican Voters are _more likely_ to vote for an accused sexual predator.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> "You don't know how the race was won", how about you elaborate upon this. The fact that a Christian fundamentalist p*d*p**** almost beating a Democrat isn't a huge victory. Again, it doesn't matter if its fucking Alabama.



That's because if it weren't for Evangelical white voters turnout being low while African-American voters skyrocketed, Moore would have been it because of those white Evangelicals backass-wards thinking! They don't even care if the pedo allegations are true! It took real grassroots and the NAACP to turn out the black vote in spite of voter suppression.


----------



## EJ (Dec 14, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So I suppose, dividing the Democratic Party like you want to do is the best course of action now? Why do you think that?



I've pointed out continuously that I want the Democratic Party to do better with pushing left-leaning policies. This little trick that you like to play where you'll state "Hah! You are challenging the way in which Democrats conduct themselves while in power or during election periods! Therefore, you want us to be divided! You don't want the party to come together for the greater good!"

Is flawed within itself. It shows your lack of understanding in which I have continuously called that specific policy such as a drawdown of wars, raising the minimum wage, universal healthcare, free college tuition, doing better in terms of infrastructure, and fighting to protect the environment are policies that "Shouldn't slowly be addressed" in the manner the Democrats have done so. Doing something to heavily address a shrinking middle-class (that is a crisis within itself) isn't something that "just needs time"



> Actually there are a few Democrats (Cory Booker I'm looking at you) I do NOT support despite them being against Donald Trump, but I do acknowledge there is a bigger picture and goal here. A united front is the best chance we have in regaining sanity in Washington.



You want a united front that doesn't address Cory Booker. You can state "I do not support them", but you'll attach yourself to them "If they are in the fight against Donald Trump" when they have proven to do the bidding of their donors. It's hypocrisy at its finest, and its the EXACT definition of an idealogue.

How many times have I seen you and others criticise baconbits for "supporting candidates as long as they inact what would benefit his idealogy/policies he would like?" You're not being slick about it, and the fact that you don't see the hypocrisy within it's nature shows you have little insight towards yourself.



> I have. He was fucking joking. Anyone with eyes could see he was joking.



Like I stated, you look like a dunce here. He wasn't joking. He even doubled-down in an attempt to defend his stances here:

_It's called looking at the bigger picture jackass. This election was a special election as a result of sessions giving up his seat to become Attorney General. This means the seat will have to be defended yet again in 2018. Jones only won cause Moore was terrible even by Alabama's already shitty standards. Many folks who normally vote republican instead did write in's. If all the write in's voted moore he would have won by a small amount. I doubt even Alabama will be dumb enough to run someone as terrible as Moore again so it's gonna be basically impossible for Jones to win again in 2018 and we will end up with another far right republican for at least 6 years. If Moore won this it would further damage the reputation and credibility of the GOP nationwide. They would be further defined as the party of white supremacy and sexual predators. And Moore would be bitter and at odds with Mitch McConnell from day one since he was against him and would do an ethics investigation into him which would lead to more infighting and likely voting against his tax bill. He would likely continue to embarrass himself and his party with his backwards logic and beliefs which would give him constant negative media attention and depress turnout in his next re election bid which would result in a democrat winning the seat and having it for a longer time then what jones will have it._


You conveniently overlooked this drivel of bullshit though, huh?




> I knew exactly what you were talking about. Except for this: you took his joke literally, thinking he'd want Moore to win when he was just kidding around.



He was increasinly wanting Moore to win in order to "show how far the GOP has fallen." I suggest you stop trying to do damage control here. You're looking like a fool arguing in defense of something that is out in the open. "H-He was just joking totally!"




> So basically treating one side with respect is something you refuse to do?



I have no respect for you intellectually when it comes down to rehashing the same arguments, you being obtuse because you want to save face (see above), failing to see the hypocrisy of your nature, and so forth.





> 1. Like you said before, its fucking Alabama. The bar is set so low there that a p*d*p**** can become a Senate nominee. And even before that, he's shown himself to be a racist, homophobic Neo-Confederate. But it doesn't change the fact that despite stumping from Trump HIMSELF, his base couldn't rally a victory for the Republican Party there. He even had a huge fucking rally for Moore in Florida and he still couldn't muster support for a candidate HE supported. A fucking Democrat, for the first time in _25 years_ became a Senator in a deep red state. That's practically unprecedented.




This stupidity.

Would you mind telling me the number of pedophiles that were elected into office within Alabama during election periods? No, if anything it shows that individuals within Alabama would slightly vote in favor of a Democrat or refrain from voting if it came towards a p*d*p**** or a Democrat.




> 2. It does matter how deeply red a state is. You see: that's where the GOP and Trump get their support. If a state as red as Alabama could elect a Democrat, whose to say Texas can't be flipped? Cruz was even sweating up a storm when Moore lost.



I'm sure states and counties can flip to the Democrats that went Republican within past elections, especially considering the current administration and policies they are facing. What is your point?



> 3. Alabama's Democratic Victory is just one of several that has happened in the latter half of 2017, there is a Blue Wave coming, which is why we have to play smart. The Democratic Party is more than just the progressive wing, we have to be able to be sure that all sides can have their voice heard and that all sides can have a seat at the table.



"More than just the progressive wing" true, we have ones like yourself that will love to go back to the status quo and move in a slow manner in which the policies I have personally listed are compromised upon which gave us Donald Trump and the current  administration.

Yet you deny the grow to address the issues that I have addressed many Americans want addressed:







> I believe someone posted an article addressing this: many of Moore's voters either denied the allegations, didn't care about them as long as they got what he wanted, were Fundamentalist/Baptist Christians who were following what their preachers told them to do, or were just flat out racists or bigots. Hell the major issue that Moore's voters had and WHY they voted for him was because they hate Abortion _more_ than they care for molested kids.
> 
> Not to mention, the Republican Party voters as a whole seem to turn a blind eye to accused sexual predators when they're nominees. A recent Quinnipac Study even showed that Republican Voters are _more likely_ to vote for an accused sexual predator.



I'm not denying that there is resentment and a call for Democrats to vote within state or local elections on account of the current administration. But your attempt to base this win entirely off of "EVERYONE IS JUST TIRED OF TRUMP SEE ALABAMA FLIPPED" is asinine.



Are you seriously so inept to try and imply him narrowly losing was "Heavily because everyone is tired of Donald Trump and his administration?" No, a lot of it had to do with the allegations, on top of the current administration's way of managing the country.



NeoTerraKnight said:


> That's because if it weren't for Evangelical white voters turnout being low while African-American voters skyrocketed, Moore would have been it because of those white Evangelicals backass-wards thinking! They don't even care if the pedo allegations are true! It took real grassroots and the NAACP to turn out the black vote in spite of voter suppression.



I'm not sure about the percentages of voters that disregarded what he was accused of. But it stands that an alleged pedophiel almost beat a Democrat in a narrow election.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Sad! 2


----------



## Alita (Dec 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> Hilarious that you believe that it would be worth electing a p*d*p**** into the office to disrupt the lackluster credibility of the GOP that already is looked at unfavorably. Yet in another thread, when the idea of "reforming the Democratic Party to better represent left-leaning policies" you scorn others for not focusing on the "fight against Donald Trump."
> 
> It's so clear that you not only don't have an adequate solution as to when Democrats get to power (take things slow), but you also would be willing to have a p*d*p**** get elected to "stick it to the other side." The fact that a p*d*p**** in the wake of news of his accusations almost got elected over an establishment Democrat stands to reason that attempting to focus on fucked up sexual scandals that involve harassment/rape is a risk to take within certain states.
> 
> This whole "Looking at the bigger picture here", you're trying to excuse (with a p*d*p**** of all things), yet you can't apply this standard towards Democrats.



I swear every time I see you post I sympathize more and more with the dems that can't stand Bernie or his supporters. Seriously go fuck yourself. The fact that you have to be such a petty, petulant child as to attack and smear me on a completely different thread just cause I don't buy your BS that dems and the gop are basically the same or that the 2015 primary was rigged against Bernie is truly pathetic on your part. As someone who voted for Bernie in the primary even I can tell that Bernie did not run anywhere close to the best campaign. His failure to appeal to black americans and his lack of serious effort to get their votes was nobody's fault but his own, the fact that he didn't aggressively go after Clinton in a similar fashion to Obama in 07 to 08 was nobody's fault but his own, the fact that he choose to run as a independent rather than a democrat(Despite that alienating a lot of dems and making them believe he didn't truly care about the party or leading it.) in the *democratic *primary was no ones fault but his own. You truly are delusional if you believe Bernie had nothing to do with his own loss. He played the biggest role in it.

People like you, Normality, Jimmy Dore, etc. don't give a damn about improving the country, stopping Trump's agenda, or moving the country in a more progressive direction. All you care about is attacking/smearing democrats. Even when they do the right thing like vote against the GOP tax bill. Which is so dumb cause it is against even Bernie's wishes as he clearly wants the left to unify which is why he did a unity tour with Tom Perez in the first place and is the head of outreach for the dems in congress.

If you want to truly move the dems further to the left it is not going to happened by continuing to get into childish pointless squabbles with progressives like me, Lucy75, Supersaiyaman, etc. on a fucking anime/manga forum of all places. Or by advocating for third parties who have a near 0% chance to win nationally. You could do what rational Progressives do like myself and support the Justice Dems who wish to primary the more moderate/conservative dems and work to better the party from within which is the only option that makes any sense right now.  

And for the record dipshit I only said Moore was good in further damaging the reputation of the GOP. He would have likely damaged the GOP even more from a moral perspective than Trump has. Why do you think so many lifelong/establishment republicans came out against Moore? Including the other Alabama state senator? Some even endorsed Jones and sent him money. Cause they knew the damage would be tremendous. It could have even been a death blow not just for the next presidential election and mid terms but for the existence of the party as a whole. I don't just want to beat the GOP in future elections I want to get rid of this horrendous party as a fucking whole in general. The party needs to rot in hell for the disaster known as the Trump presidency they have given us and never come back to life agian.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> I've pointed out continuously that I want the Democratic Party to do better with pushing left-leaning policies. This little trick that you like to play where you'll state "Hah! You are challenging the way in which Democrats conduct themselves while in power or during election periods! Therefore, you want us to be divided! You don't want the party to come together for the greater good!"
> 
> Is flawed within itself. It shows your lack of understanding in which I have continuously called that specific policy such as a drawdown of wars, raising the minimum wage, universal healthcare, free college tuition, doing better in terms of infrastructure, and fighting to protect the environment are policies that "Shouldn't slowly be addressed" in the manner the Democrats have done so. Doing something to heavily address a shrinking middle-class (that is a crisis within itself) isn't something that "just needs time"
> 
> ...



Your a disgrace to Bernie and all of his rational supporters.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 14, 2017)

Alita54, SuperSaiyaMan12, and NeoTerraKnight you guys should stop wasting your time arguing with Ej it's like arguing with a brick wall at this point. He's too dumb to see he's screwing over his own agenda he supposedly is advocating for. Just put him on ignore and move on with your life.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2017)

The way I see it, if the Democrats play the game of making the opposite side look bad, they're just playing the same game as the Republicans. Both sides are engaged in a fight to make each other look worse. We don't need them to do that. The fact that Moore is a p*d*p**** already speaks for itself. Putting him in office wouldn't have proved anything other than how stupid people are to put him there.

I wouldn't like for a guy like that to be put in a position of power just to stick it to someone else. The only thing that does is ruin the country. Dems need to focus on reform first because that will appeal to a larger group of people and obtain more votes. Moore made an ass of himself, he didn't need others to do it for him. If anything, his loss is proof that it's better to let the Republicans make asses of themselves while Dems focus on bettering their platform. Engaging in a war of embarassment won't help anyone and only causes things to stand still.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 14, 2017)

Lucy75 said:


> Alita54, SuperSaiyaMan12, and NeoTerraKnight you guys should stop wasting your time arguing with Ej* it's like arguing with a brick wall at this point. He's too dumb* to see he's screwing over his own agenda he supposedly is advocating for. Just put him on ignore and move on with your life.



described yourself perfectly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Sad! 2


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2017)

This last page is an exercise in how to be horrifically pedantic.  I'm not even sure what either side is really trying to get at other than nitpick each other's viewpoints.


----------



## EJ (Dec 14, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> I swear every time I see you post I sympathize more and more with the dems that can't stand Bernie or his supporters. Seriously go fuck yourself. The fact that you have to be such a petty, petulant child as to attack and smear me on a completely different thread just cause I don't buy your BS that dems and the gop are basically the same or that the 2015 primary was rigged against Bernie is truly pathetic on your part. As someone who voted for Bernie in the primary even I can tell that Bernie did not run anywhere close to the best campaign. His failure to appeal to black americans and his lack of serious effort to get their votes was nobody's fault but his own, the fact that he didn't aggressively go after Clinton in a similar fashion to Obama in 07 to 08 was nobody's fault but his own, the fact that he choose to run as a independent rather than a democrat(Despite that alienating a lot of dems and making them believe he didn't truly care about the party or leading it.) in the *democratic *primary was no ones fault but his own. You truly are delusional if you believe Bernie had nothing to do with his own loss. He played the biggest role in it.



Idiocy. 

Right, you sympathize with Democrats that can't stand actual progressives that aren't up for ignoring the faults of the party that brought the country Donald Trump. Please, don't even try to state that I "smeared you." What completely different thread? I never once made the argument either that the Democrats and the GOP were the same. I told you beforehand that the Democrats are inherently better than the Republicans in which it was inarguable. But to act as though that the Democrats do not share similarities in which many are political opportunist, have proven to not substantially fix the problems many Americans are facing and not adequately back progressive policies that could be inacted calls that individuals should challenge this basis. You and types like @SuperSaiyaMan12, @NeoTerraKnight, and @hcheng02 fail to consider that the progressive wing of the party has widely been ignored for decades. 

Never mind the fact Bernie Sanders (a person "you sympathize people being irritated over") who is the most popular politician in America right now is pushing for progressive legislation and a reform of the Democratic Party. Like, have you ever asked yourself "What makes Bernie Sanders so popular?"

Hahahaha, here we go again with "Bernie Sanders failed to run his campaign in a manner to beat Clinton" in a desperate attempt to change the subject. I'm not going to get into that with you here, and instead focus primarily on you wanting Moore to win, but critisizing people "who hadn't voted Democrat because the future of the country is at stake."



> People like you, Normality, Jimmy Dore, etc. don't give a damn about improving the country, stopping Trump's agenda, or moving the country in a more progressive direction. All you care about is attacking/smearing democrats. Even when they do the right thing like vote against the GOP tax bill. Which is so dumb cause it is against even Bernie's wishes as he clearly wants the left to unify which is why he did a unity tour with Tom Perez in the first place and is the head of outreach for the dems in congress.
> 
> If you want to truly move the dems further to the left it is not going to happened by continuing to get into childish pointless squabbles with progressives like me, Lucy75, Supersaiyaman, etc. on a fucking anime/manga forum of all places. Or by advocating for third parties who have a near 0% chance to win nationally. You could do what rational Progressives do like myself and support the Justice Dems who wish to primary the more moderate/conservative dems and work to better the party from within which is the only option that makes any sense right now.
> 
> And for the record dipshit I only said Moore was good in further damaging the reputation of the GOP. He would have likely damaged the GOP even more from a moral perspective than Trump has. Why do you think so many lifelong/establishment republicans came out against Moore? Including the other Alabama state senator? Some even endorsed Jones and sent him money. Cause they knew the damage would be tremendous. It could have even been a death blow not just for the next presidential election and mid terms but for the existence of the party as a whole. I don't just want to beat the GOP in future elections I want to get rid of this horrendous party as a fucking whole in general. The party needs to rot in hell for the disaster known as the Trump presidency they have given us and never come back to life agian.



I couldn't give a shit if you get your panties in a twist because a few people on an anime forum called you out on your hypocrisy, or your stupidity of wanting a fucking p*d*p**** to win an election to "stick it to the other side, and cause the country to realize how screwed up the GOP is." There are so many issues with the GOP, its a national embarrassment that the Democrats can't get their shit together to not only secure positions, but keep them towards another party that is so heavily out of touch and corrupt as the Republicans are, still able to mobilize their base to come out and vote for them.

The key towards understanding what the 'bigger picture is' isn't wanting a damn p*d*p**** to win a position of power, but to reform the Democratic Party to be looked at as the objectively better party and have the leadership and legislation/policies to prove it. For someone that supports Justice Democrats, you sure do a good job of criticizing individuals that want to hold the Democratic Party accountable and primary individuals that don't push for progressive policies or do the bidding of their donors. 

You're a fool. I stated in the past that I support third parties in an effort for the Democrats to realize certain insititutions or problems Americans could be facing and widely back them. The best manner (which I have stated in the past) is to work within the party. Don't act as if you weren't in agreement towards others that "We can reform the party later, we just need to focus on the Republicans", failing to keep in aspect what brought Donald Trump and his administration within power in the first place.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## EJ (Dec 14, 2017)

Lucy75 said:


> Your a disgrace to Bernie and all of his rational supporters.





Lucy75 said:


> Alita54, SuperSaiyaMan12, and NeoTerraKnight you guys should stop wasting your time arguing with Ej it's like arguing with a brick wall at this point. He's too dumb to see he's screwing over his own agenda he supposedly is advocating for. Just put him on ignore and move on with your life.



Like a straight up cheer-leader that can't adequately defend his/her position. Stay on the sidelines.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 14, 2017)

Parallax said:


> This last page is an exercise in how to be horrifically pedantic.  I'm not even sure what either side is really trying to get at other than nitpick each other's viewpoints.



That is what I find it comes down, whenever Normality or EJ get themselves involved in anything to do with Democrats.  At this point, it is like they won't be satisfied with anything less than "VIVRE LA REVOLUCION!"

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

What is being argued here?  Why the victory was so close?  Yeah, its fucking Alabama  That state has NEVER in its entire history had a competitive two party system.  It doesn't matter what the rest of the country is feeling because Alabamans pride themselves on being Alabamans more than Americans, does anyone here remember all politics are local?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitt (Dec 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> does anyone here remember all politics are local


All politics _is _local.  Get it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

Hitt said:


> All politics _is _local.  Get it right.


I knew something about that didn't seem right, damn you Tip O'Neill.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 14, 2017)

In reality, give the black voters especially the women credit for picking Jones over Moore. They know what they were seeing in Moore.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes, give people credit for not voting for a pedo. The bar has reached so low that rejecting p*d*p**** is something to throw a party over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

That is the Alabama bar yes.  Only state with less informed voters is Mississippi.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2017)

Normality said:


> Yes, give people credit for not voting for a pedo. The bar has reached so low that rejecting p*d*p**** is something to throw a party over.



It's like you don't understand how Alabama is...


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 14, 2017)

Normality said:


> described yourself perfectly



Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!  Fucking moron.


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 14, 2017)

Normality said:


> "no, you"



Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> It's like you don't understand how Alabama is...



Doesn't that show an understanding of how it is though? They are a very uneducated mess of a state.


----------



## EJ (Dec 15, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> That is what I find it comes down, whenever Normality or EJ get themselves involved in anything to do with Democrats.  At this point, it is like they won't be satisfied with anything less than "VIVRE LA REVOLUCION!"



Funny how you and NeoTerraKnight have been suppressed to not considering the entire context of arguments made against you while resulting in tactics such as "putting people on ignore" when you realize you don't have substantial rhetoric to defend yourselves after being called out on your bullshit.


----------



## Roman (Dec 15, 2017)

Lucy75 said:


> Thanks for proving my point.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 15, 2017)

EJ said:


> Funny how you and NeoTerraKnight have been suppressed to not considering the entire context of arguments made against you while resulting in tactics such as "putting people on ignore" when you realize you don't have substantial rhetoric to defend yourselves after being called out on your bullshit.



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## EJ (Dec 15, 2017)

I confused you with @Lucy75. 

You both have had equally terrible arguments with me in the past about this topic, and have no avatar so

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> What is being argued here?  Why the victory was so close?  Yeah, its fucking Alabama  That state has NEVER in its entire history had a competitive two party system.  It doesn't matter what the rest of the country is feeling because Alabamans pride themselves on being Alabamans more than Americans, does anyone here remember all politics are local?


Have there ever been this many local elections naiionalised?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Have there ever been this many local elections naiionalised?


English please.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> English please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roman (Dec 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> English please.



You're asking a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 15, 2017)

Roman said:


> You're asking a lot.


Fuck yeah he is. This a trashy part of town.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 15, 2017)

EJ said:


> Idiocy.
> 
> Right, you sympathize with Democrats that can't stand actual progressives that aren't up for ignoring the faults of the party that brought the country Donald Trump. Please, don't even try to state that I "smeared you." What completely different thread? I never once made the argument either that the Democrats and the GOP were the same. I told you beforehand that the Democrats are inherently better than the Republicans in which it was inarguable. But to act as though that the Democrats do not share similarities in which many are political opportunist, have proven to not substantially fix the problems many Americans are facing and not adequately back progressive policies that could be inacted calls that individuals should challenge this basis. You and types like @SuperSaiyaMan12, @NeoTerraKnight, and @hcheng02 fail to consider that the progressive wing of the party has widely been ignored for decades.
> 
> ...



By all means, try to reform the Democratic party. Go ahead and replace candidates through primaries. Here's the problem - plenty of people in the left don't seem to realize that they are supposed to support the Democratic candidate even if they are not their ideal. That if they don't win the primaries they shouldn't just throw their hands up in the air and say that its not worth voting. Here's a good article on this.





> *Atlanta Mayoral Race Shows What Happens When Progressives Don’t Compromise*
> Shaun King
> December 7 2017, 6:52 a.m.
> In 1997, at the age of 17, I fled rural Kentucky like my life depended on it. When I arrived in Atlanta to attend Morehouse College, I never looked back. Atlanta embraced me. In two years, I was the youngest student government president elected at Morehouse since Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. was a student. I got married in Atlanta. I bought my first home in Atlanta. Our kids were born there. And, for 15 years, my family called it home. It’s the only place in the world that I don’t have to use Google Maps to get around.
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2017)

This is just gonna rile up flow even more smfh


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> This is just gonna rile up flow even more smfh


Good.  He doesn't understand politics.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alita (Dec 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> This is just gonna rile up flow even more smfh



The truth hurts.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 16, 2017)

The man still won't concede. 

I will confess, it will be a delight when we see his self-serving faith come crashing down upon him.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2017)

:letgo


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 16, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> By all means, try to reform the Democratic party. Go ahead and replace candidates through primaries. *Here's the problem - plenty of people in the left don't seem to realize that they are supposed to support the Democratic candidate even if they are not their ideal. *That if they don't win the primaries they shouldn't just throw their hands up in the air and say that its not worth voting. Here's a good article on this.



And here it is. Youre trying to force ppl to vote against their will for a candidate out of some team loyalty. You are the democratic bacon. You dont care about candidates. You just care that they have a D next to their name. Miss me with that nonsense. Im going to vote for who I want to vote for end of story. I dont owe any politician shit. If they suck idc what the letter infront of their name is Im not voting for them. This isnt a sports team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2017)

and that's why Trump won

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2017)

btw im shitposting that wasn't srs


----------



## Ashi (Dec 16, 2017)

Parallax said:


> btw im shitposting that wasn't srs


What did we say about shitposting, Pasta?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2017)

had to leave a disclaimer for the likes of flow and normality, don't wanna be misconstrued


----------



## EJ (Dec 16, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> By all means, try to reform the Democratic party.



You state this, but you aren't being genuine. Attempts to reform the party and push for progressive policies means "You're just trying to be a purist! You realize you have to learn to compromise with others right?" It's types like yourself that do not realize that for decades progressives have been ignored for a large amount of time.

Anyways, it's already attempting to be done, and it's going to happen.



> Go ahead and replace candidates through primaries. Here's the problem - plenty of people in the left don't seem to realize that they are supposed to support the Democratic candidate even if they are not their ideal. That if they don't win the primaries they shouldn't just throw their hands up in the air and say that its not worth voting. Here's a good article on this.



It's funny how Democratic voters will scorn or ridicule others that may not feel inclined to vote for a Democratic candidate that has not given citizens a large reason as to what to vote for them. The Democratic Party meekly standing behind left-leaning policies, or hell policies that would benefit Americans as a whole is a result of them not just doing the bidding of their donors and being corporate shills, but also because its base does not want to acknowledge that there are issues with the party itself.

Take a look at some of post that have been made not just in this thread, but others as well. If someone acknowledges that there are issues with the Democratic Party that needs to be fixed, you'll have an idealogue that will state "Those issues aren't important right now" not realizing these same issues are what made many voters not vote Democrat.

You can't rely on "The Republican Party is terrible, so what are ya gonna do? Vote Democrat.." And quit with the non-genuine "Well, try to primary the Democrats you don't like" if you're going to scorn people for challenging the Democratic Party to do better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 16, 2017)

EJ said:


> You state this, but you aren't being genuine. Attempts to reform the party and push for progressive policies means "You're just trying to be a purist! You realize you have to learn to compromise with others right?" It's types like yourself that do not realize that for decades progressives have been ignored for a large amount of time.
> 
> Anyways, it's already attempting to be done, and it's going to happen.
> 
> ...



You know, making all this posts kind of says a lot that you don't know much about Americans and what they stand for.


----------



## EJ (Dec 16, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> You know, making all this posts kind of says a lot that you don't know much about Americans and what they stand for.



I would ask that you go more in depth, but I'm sure you're incapable of doing so. Sticking to one-liners now?


----------

